# Jubiläumsköder - TESTER GESUCHT



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2020)

Ich kann trotz großer Lust leider nicht mittesten - zumindest nicht zeitnah:

1. Schonzeit bei mir bis Mitte Mai
2. Haupttest-Hechtwasser liegt Corona-Bestimmungs-bedingt auf unbestimmte Zeit außer Fahrt-Reichweite

Somit wünsche ich allen Testern viel Spaß und Erfolg - bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (8. April 2020)

Das tut mir leid. Geht wahrscheinlich gerade mehreren so ...


----------



## Reeper (8. April 2020)

Ach da bekommt man schon Lust nur leider bin ich was das Angeln mit Gummifisch betrifft noch sehr unerfahren und könnte schlecht urteilen das überlasse ich lieber anderen und lerne an Ködern die fertig entwickelt sind. 
Als Einsteiger finde ich aber schonmal die "anbissstellen" klasse so weiß auch jeder wie groß der Haken sein muss.


----------



## BigDie (8. April 2020)

Ich würde sie Mega gerne Testen auf Grund der Corona Maßnahmen werde ich woll bis Mitte Mai noch nicht arbeiten können, und da ich ab dem 1.5.  endlich wieder den Räubern nachstellen kann würde ich diese Köder sehr gerne testen von morgens bis abends damit man eine wundervolle Abwechslung hat und eine Aufgabe.


----------



## ollidi (8. April 2020)

Ich würde gerne, aber bei uns ist Raubfisch auch erst ab 15.05. auf.


----------



## KadeTTHH (8. April 2020)

Würde sehr gerne mittesten, da ich in Hamburg Abwechslungsreiche Gewässer habe, z.Zt. viel Zeit und es ab 1.5. wieder auf Zander, Barsch & Co losgeht.


----------



## Bravissimo (8. April 2020)

Wir haben hier ein super Raubfischgewässer und würde die Köder dort ab 1. Mai testen. 

Ich bin nur mit Gummi unterwegs und könnte einen guten Vergleich ziehen. 

Würde mich echt freuen! 

Vor allem läuft Schwarz-Weiß bei uns immer!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. April 2020)

Es währe mir eine Ehre den Köder, bei dem ich auch ein μ mitwirken durfte zu testen. Gerne würde ich meine Erfahrung auch adäquat wiedergeben.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. April 2020)

Ich bin seit dem 01.04. auf Hecht unterwegs. Die Schonzeit ist vorbei. Die Seen hier im Umland sind ideal geeignet um an verschiedenen Gewässern zu testen.
Ich würde mich freuen.... >)


----------



## Lars24_02 (8. April 2020)

Weil ich Schüler bin und dementsprechend sehr viel Zeit mit der Spinrute am Rhein/Altarmen/Vereinsseen verbringe. Das Spinfischen betreibe ich mit Herz und Seele und habe schon etliche "angeblich" fängige Köder gefischt und objektiv mir eine Meinung zu deren fängigkeit gemacht. Ich weiß wie man einen Gummi attraktiver und fängiger macht, bzw. was ein guter Gummi haben muss. Durch meine sehr vielfältige Angelerei und jede Sekunde meiner Freizeit am Wasser verbringe, zudem durch meine langjährige Erfahrung, kann ich die Köder objektiv betrachten und nach Testfischen Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie positive als auch negative Kritik geben. Da ich als Schüler eh ein sehr begrenztes Budget habe und mir nicht High-End-Tackle leisten kann würde ein Testpacket mir sehr gut unter die Arme greifen. Damit könnte ich endlich durch mein Fachwissen sowie meine Fähigkeiten anwenden und damit anderen helfen.


----------



## Thomas. (9. April 2020)

Lars24_02 schrieb:


> Weil ich Schüler bin und dementsprechend sehr viel Zeit mit der Spinrute am Rhein/Altarmen/Vereinsseen verbringe. Das Spinfischen betreibe ich mit Herz und Seele und habe schon etliche "angeblich" fängige Köder gefischt und objektiv mir eine Meinung zu deren fängigkeit gemacht. Ich weiß wie man einen Gummi attraktiver und fängiger macht, bzw. was ein guter Gummi haben muss. Durch meine sehr vielfältige Angelerei und jede Sekunde meiner Freizeit am Wasser verbringe, zudem durch meine langjährige Erfahrung, kann ich die Köder objektiv betrachten und nach Testfischen Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie positive als auch negative Kritik geben. Da ich als Schüler eh ein sehr begrenztes Budget habe und mir nicht High-End-Tackle leisten kann würde ein Testpacket mir sehr gut unter die Arme greifen. Damit könnte ich endlich durch mein Fachwissen sowie meine Fähigkeiten anwenden und damit anderen helfen.



na ja, von deinem Fachwissen habe ich leider noch nicht viel gelesen ups geht ja auch gar nicht bei nur einem Beitrag, aber immerhin strotzt du vor Selbstbewusstsein _(edit Mod: Bitte sei freundlich. Wir freuen uns über neue User hier. Wenn wir keine Bewerbungen gewollt hätten, hätten, hätten wir nicht dazu aufgerufen)_


PS. ich möchte das Testpacket nicht, es seiden ihr tauscht die Gummis gegen ein paar schöne Posen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (9. April 2020)

Hallo, 
wenn es reicht ab 1.5. zu testen wäre ich dabei. Ich fische an einem schwierigen Gewässer (Ruhr) und wenn die Gummis dort den Hecht bringen, dann können sie was!


----------



## Orothred (9. April 2020)

Na, da wäre ich aber wie gemacht. Neue Gummiköder sind doch die perfekte Chance, endlich die ersten Fische auf diese Methode zu fangen, bis jetzt bin ich nämlich leer ausgegangen. Somit wäre ich als Stammkunde dann auch direkt prädestiniert 

Raubfisch ist bei uns ab 01.05. wieder frei, dann würde ich loslegen


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. April 2020)

Moin Georg,
Petri zum schönen Hecht, könnte mir gut vorstellen, die neuen Kassenschlager zu testen und auch gerne Verbesserungen mit einzubringen, um die Köder weiter zu optimieren.
Ich lebe und angle in der Nähe der niederländischen Grenze, somit bietet sich mir ein Portfolio von unterschiedlichen Gewässern.
Ich bin sehr gerne an der Swalm und Maas unterwegs und auf deutscher Seite, bevorzuge ich den Rhein, bei Düsseldorf, sehr häufig, an einem See(5 Minuten von unserem Haus), mit schönen Steganlagen und vielversprechenden Flachwasserzonen.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich einen Teil, zum Erfolg, der neuen Köder, beitragen dürfte.
Allen anderen,  viel Erfolg und ein fettes Petri.


----------



## TEDDY1301 (9. April 2020)

Hallo 

Ich hätte auch großes Interesse die Köder zu testen . 

Ab mitte Mai könnte es mit den Gummis den  Räubern an den Kragen gehen .


----------



## hanzz (9. April 2020)

TEDDY1301 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte auch großes Interesse die Köder zu testen .
> 
> Ab mitte Mai könnte es mit den Gummis den  Räubern an den Kragen gehen .


Keine Vorstellung, 1 Beitrag

Im Forum anmelden um Köder abzugreifen und dann wahrscheinlich noch nichtmals einen Bericht schreiben.
Ich würd mich schämen.
_
@hanzz: Auch Du sei bitte freundlich. Wir freuen uns über neue User. Vielleicht bleiben ja einige dauerhaft hier. Das werden sie aber bestimmt nicht, wenn sie hier gleich als allererstes einen auf den Deckel kriegen_


----------



## Kuddel1968 (9. April 2020)

Hallo

Ich würde gern testen.

Komme zwar aus Berlin, wo derzeit noch Kunstköderverbot herrscht, aber ich fische ohnehin fast nur in Gewässern in Brandenburg. Ich fische an vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern (Seen, Havel, Kanäle). Ich bin mehr der Barschfreak. Ausrüstung für Hecht habe ich auch da und würde auch die Köder natürlich intensiv testen. Intensiv heißt bei mir etwa zwei- bis dreimal in der Woche zwei bis drei Stunden und zusätzlich in der Regel einen Tag am Wochenende ganztägig. Meist vom Ufer. Aber wenn es das Wetter zulassen sollte, wären die neuen Köder auch ein Anreiz die Bellysaison zu eröffnen.

Ich bin kein Profi, aber vielleicht ist gerade das ja der Reiz. Der dümmste Bauer hat ja auch die größten Kartoffeln.

LG

der Kuddel


----------



## rippi (9. April 2020)

Ich plädiere dafür, dass Orothred und hanzz diese Testpakete erhalten. Sie sind ohne Zweifel am besten dafür geeignet.

Außerdem sollte auch der User Fruehling berücksichtigt werden, er ist ein sehr guter Nicht-Salmoniden-Raubfischangler.


----------



## Muzo_baits (9. April 2020)

Hallo an alle, ich bin David 28 Jahre jung. Ich hätte große Lust eure Köder zu testen. Ich mache eigene Köder seit 4 Jahren zum Eigenbedarf, von der Zeichnung über formenherstellung bis zum fertigen Gummiköder. Daher kenne ich mich mit materialstärken, Farben, airbrush, laminieren, Augen ankleben usw relativ gut aus. Ich kann leider erst ab 16.5 auf Raubfisch angeln da ich in Baden-Württemberg wohne, direkt an einem see. Ach und ich angel seit ca 15 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit der spinnrute und Gummiköder. Ich würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## Ole W. (9. April 2020)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls über ein Testpaket freuen. Ab dem 1. Mai ist der Hecht bei uns wieder frei und dann geht es wieder los auf dem Stocksee bzw. dem Hemmelsdorfer See. Beides sehr schöne Gewässer mit sehr gutem Raubfischbestand.


----------



## Mac Gill (9. April 2020)

Hallo,
auch ich stelle mich gerne in den Dienst des AB und teste die Köder.

Ich stelle auch gerne den Räubern nach - Hecht, Barsch und Zander. 
Ich bin regelmäßig in der Maas Region bei Wessem und Roermond mit einem eigenen Boot unterwegs, daher kann ich die Testergebnisse, wie bei den anderen bereits erwähnt, erst nach der Schonzeit liefern.

Im Sommer bin ich häufig an der Nordseeküste - in der Hoffnung, dass sich die aktuelle Situation wieder etwas beruhigt. Dort kann ich den Test auf Makrele und Wolfsbarsch erweitern.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2020)

Leider unpassender Zeitpunkt. Durch Arten- und Frühjahrsschonzeit geht es erst ab dem 16.6. wieder auf Räuber los. Nicht das ich das beklage, aber ein zeitgerechter Test würde das nicht werden.


----------



## Naish82 (9. April 2020)

Also ich kann euch anbieten, den Hechköder ab dem 01.05 im großen Plöner ausgiebig zu testen.
Wenn aufgrund von Corona Bootsangeln noch nicht möglich ist, dann halt mit der Watbüx.
Seine Fische fangen wird er sicherlich, wobei ich jetzt schon zumindest optisch Kritikpunkte hätte. Beispielsweise die „Brustflossen“ halte ich für kein schönes 3d Design.
Ich würde euch mit Sicherheit kein Honig um den Bart schmieren bei der Bewertung des Köders.


----------



## angeln (9. April 2020)

Hallo, 

ich habe Zugang zu einem guten privaten Raubfischgewässer und gerade viel Zeit zum „Ködertesten“. Die Testköder wären dafür ideal.


----------



## Troschi (10. April 2020)

Hallo ! 

Ich würde die Gummifische ab dem 1.5. an Seen vom Ufer aus klassisch mit Jigköpfen und dem Shallow Rig testen.  
Als Hardcoretest in Sachen Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit würde ich die Gummifische wenn alles klappt, im Juli nach Nordnorwegen mitnehmen !

Bleibt gesund !


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. April 2020)

Nach meinen erfolgreichen Test der Print Shads würde ich, zum Vergleich der Fängigkeit, auf gern diese Köder Testen. 
Die Schonzeit an meinem Gewässer ist vorbei und die ersten Fische wurden bereits gefangen. 
Ich freue mich auf eine für mich positive Rückmeldung  

Grüße


----------



## kv2408 (11. April 2020)

Servus, da ich vermutlich auch bald Kurzarbeit habe und der Bodensee mein Hausgewässer ist, würde sich das mit dem Testen natürlich anbieten.
Angle vom Boot aus und die Hechtschonzeit endet am 1. Mai. Zudem habe ich noch Baggerseen als Vereinsgewässer, welche doch mit 3m Wassertiefe schon sehr Flach sind. Somit habe ich ein großes Spektrum um die Hechtköder zu testen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. April 2020)

Hallo an alle,
testen würde ich auch sehr gerne, Testgewässer wären bei mir der Edersee und ein Baggersee vor der Haustür mit sehr gutem Raubfischbestand. Ich komme zwar ur noch 2 mal pro Woche an das Wasser (aufgrund 3er wunderbarer Kinder) dafür habe ich tatsächlich gelernt meine Zeit am Wasser optimal zu nutzen. 
Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Antwort freuen. 
Habt schöne Ostern und bleibt gesund 
Spaßfischer


----------



## bbfishing (12. April 2020)

Moin
ich würde gerne die Hechtgummis auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Am 01.05 ist bei uns die Hechtschonzeit vorbei, vieleicht lassen die Dänen uns auch rein, dann würde ich dei Gummis in Silkeborg ausgiebig testen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kriegl (12. April 2020)

Petri zum Hecht!
Ich würde gerne die Köder testen und die Gewässer die ich befische, könnten besser dafür kaum sein. Am 1.5 bin ich am Höhenfelder See auf Hecht unterwegs und die Tage darauf definitiv an der Wuppertalsperre auf Barsch, an der immer mit viel Kontakt zu rechnen ist, dementsprechend würden die Köder direkt einem Härtetest unterzogen, da sie an beiden Gewässern definitiv hart beansprucht werden.

Ich angel jetzt seit meinem 8 Lebensjahr und bin seit ca 5 Jahren regelmäßig mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen

Lg und tl

Marcel


----------



## Luli03 (12. April 2020)

Mein Sohn würde sich riesig freuen die Köder zu testen. Er ist seit 2 Jahren begeisterter angler


----------



## Lucas1133 (12. April 2020)

Ich heiße Lucas, bin 17 Jahre alt und angel seit 2 Jahren.
Ich könnte den Köder sofort am 1.5 an meinen Hausgewässern für eine längere Zeit testen, weil die Gewässer keine Corona Beschränkungen besitzen.


----------



## keilerkopf (13. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
darf ab dem 1.5. bei uns wieder los und würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Köder testen könnte.
Haben im Verein hauptsächlich ältere Baggerseen und somit klassische Hecht- und Barschgewässer mit ziemlich klarem Wasser und Kraut.
Zum Testen auf Zander und Barsch ist noch der MLK als Testrevier dabei.


Gehe meist so 3-4 Mal/Woche auf eine abendliche Feierabendaktion los und hätte folglich die eine oder andere Gelegenheit, um den Koedern hinsichtlich der genannten Kriterien auf den Zahn zu fühlen.

VG
keilerkopf


----------



## Angler9999 (14. April 2020)

Wann werden die Tester bekannt gegeben?
Leider sind keine Termine/Zeiträume genannt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

Die Tester sind per Unterhaltung benachrichtigt. Sobald die Adressen da sind, gehen die Köder raus.

@all: Herzlichen Dank für Euer Interesse. Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir aufgrund der begrenzten Anzahl der Köder nicht alle berücksichtigen können. Ich freue mich auf die Rückmeldungen. Bitte postet der Einfachheit halber Eure Erfahrungen hier in den Thread.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

Im Bezug auf die Verpackung hätte ich noch eine Anmerkung die wohl eher als Kleinigkeit gesehen werden kann.

Die Hülle vom Hechtköder finde ich etwas zu klein geraten sprich das Inlay müsste größer gemacht werden.
Der Gummifisch liegt hier etwas eng in der Verpackung da würde eine etwas größere,passgenauere Aussparung besser passen.







Wenn man sich mal den Schwanz ansieht ist er schon recht gespannt.

Nach dem Auspacken hab ich am Samstag auch gleich meine Schwarzlichtlampe angemacht und geschaut wie leuchtaktiv sie sind, seht selbst:






Die Bissspuren waren mir schon klar das sie sehr Leuchten doch die Flossen hätte ich nicht geahnt. Auch das Auge macht auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Vom Material und der Verarbeitung könnte man ihn so lassen, er ist schön fest was gut für Hechtzähne sein wird, sprich nach den ersten Hechten wird man ihn denke ich nicht tauschen müssen.....genaueres wird aber ein Test zeigen.

Anmerkung zum Barschköder:

Was würde dagegensprechen die Lippe noch etwas dicker und breiter zu machen dann wäre mehr Material da was halten würde.


----------



## BastE (17. April 2020)

So, ich habe eben mal ein bisschen in Sachen Monatge rumprobiert....
Also der Hechtgummi lässt sich einwandfrei aufziehen und die Gummimischung macht echt einen guten Eindruck. Der sollte ein paar Attacken standhalten.






Der Barschgummi mit Jigkopf passt gut. Am Offset Haken wars ein wenig kniffliger mit dem aufziehen, da er ja etwas hochrückiger ist, hat dann aber auch geklappt. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Größe des Hakenbogens an. Ich werde ihn mal am Texas-Rig probieren.









Mit der Dropshot-Zunge hatte ich auch wenig Glück, selbst die Dickste von den dreien ist schon leicht eingerissen.
Dabei ist mir der Haken tendenziell eher zu klein für den Köder aber ein größerer würde die Zunge gleich zerlegen.






Ich denke nur eine Zunge ist zu fragil um dem Haken über längere Zeit sicheren halt zu geben. Da fehlt einfach etwas Masse. Deshalb dachte ich daran die Zunge vlt nur als Bindeglied zu benutzen und vorne wieder ein dickeres Stück Gummi anzugießen. Ich hab das mal versucht aufzuzeichen...





So könnte man das Stück gut entfernen und der Haken hätte etwas mehr Gummimasse als halt.
Könnte mir vorstellen das es so klappt wenn es produktionstechnisch nicht zu aufwendig ist!?

Ich hoffe das ich in den kommenden Tagen mal ans Wasser komme um die Köder auch richtig zu testen. Die Hechtschonzeit ist hier in Hessen ja morgen vorbei und es juckt schon in den Fingern. Hoffentlich macht mir die aktuelle Situation da keinen Strich durch die Rechnung!


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. April 2020)

Alter Schwede,
die warn aber schnell bei dir.
Hört sich soweit aber schon interessant an,  deine ersten Eindrücke. 
Bei uns, in NRW, geht's leider erst ab dem 1.5. wieder los  bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett. 
Fettes Petri.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. April 2020)

ERKLÄRUNG: User, die sich bei der Entwicklung besonders eingebracht haben, haben von mir schon letzte Woche Köder ohne Bewerbung geschickt bekommen.


----------



## Thomas. (17. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ERKLÄRUNG: User, die sich bei der Entwicklung besonders eingebracht haben, haben von mir schon letzte Woche Köder ohne Bewerbung geschickt bekommen.



sehr löblich finde ich sehr gut   hättest du ja auch schon vorher schreiben können, dann hättest du mir vor ab schon mal den Wind aus den Segeln genommen und ich hätte mich zu den Neu Anmeldungen nicht geäußert.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. April 2020)

@Thomas.  Das hat ja grundsätzlich erstmal nix mit Neuanmeldung oder nicht zu tun, sondern auch mit Willkommenskultur. Hast aber recht, dass ich das hätte schreiben können. Habe ich aber nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. April 2020)

Alles im grünen Bereich, 
war nur etwas verwundert. 
Man muss auch gönne könne.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. April 2020)

Bei mir, aufn Handy, funzen die JPGs nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. April 2020)

Hallo
Hab heute auch bisl rumgetestet.
Der Barschköder gefällt mir auch optisch sehr.
Allerdings halte alle 3 Zungen nix aus.
Anködern funktioniert nicht an der Zunge.
Selbst die Dicke ist schon abgebrochen als der Haken noch nichtmal durch war.
Die Rippen machen den Köder schön flexibel.
Ich werde sie bald am Drop Shot System und direkt mit Jig Haken im Wasser ausprobieren.
Test folgt.......


----------



## Forelle74 (17. April 2020)

Ich hab jetzt mal nen Offset Haken ausprobiert.
War zwar n bisschen ne Fummelei aber ging.
Die Maulspalte hat mich etwas irritiert.
Ich werde ihn mal so an der Drop shot Montage testen.
Der Gummi ist recht weich und schön beweglich.
Allerdings kann man ihn auch leicht "zerstechen",wenn man zuviel rumprobiert .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. April 2020)

Was mir an den beiden Ködern auch noch fehlt ist der Widererkennungswert in Form eines Schriftzuges/Inizialen, die wurden bei der Vorstellungen von manchen Teilnehmern mit vorgeschlagen. Ist hier noch eine Änderung möglich?

Hintergrund wäre eine schneller Bestimmung des "Herstellers" bzw ein schnellerer Widererkennungswert. Als mögliche Bemarkung wurden glaube ich sogar mal AB genannt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. April 2020)

Der Schriftzug kommt auf jeden Fall - der ist in der ersten Version aber noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. April 2020)

Hallo
Ich möchte euch den 1. Test am Wasser vorstellen.
Erstmal zur Montage.





Da ich in den schon erwähnten Waldseen damit Fischen werde hab ich mich beim Barschgummi für nen 3,5g Jigkopf entschieden.

Er hätte etwas länger sein können aber ich muss mich damit zufrieden geben weil ich nix anderes da gehabt habe.
Zur Sicherheit und wegen der Hechtgefahr Schalte ich ein feines Stahlvorfach vor.

Da alle Gewässer  nicht tiefer wie drei Meter sind und der Durchschnitt  bei einem Meter liegt nehme ich keine allzu schweren Gewichte.





Der Hechtgummi hat einen Jigkopf mit 10g bekommen und kam perfekt in der ersten Bisswunde raus.
Den Stinger hab ich so lang gemacht das man ihn grad am Rand der zweiten Bisswunde einhängen kann.

So gestern wars soweit.
Der Test am Wasser kann beginnen.




Voller Zuversicht und bei bestem Wetter gings los.
Ich startete mit dem Hechtgummi im ersten Gewässer das so um die 2,5 ha groß ist.




Die Wathose hat eindeutig den Vorteil soweit ins Wasser zu gehen um einigermaßen Baumfrei Angeln  zu können.
Man kann auch langsam am Ufer entlang waten.
Im Wasser hat sich noch nix getan.
Der Köder läuft aber einwandfrei.
Beim geringsten Zug und ohne große Bewegung meinerseits wobbelt er gemütlich hin und her.




Das Schwänzchen bewegt sich verführerisch selbst im flachem Wasser.
Mit Zehn Gramm Jigkopf komme ich ohne Anstrengung auf gute Wurfweiten .
Beim twitchen flankt er kurz zur Seite aus.

Am letzten Platz kurz vorm Einstieg ins Wasser entdeckte ich einen nicht allzu kleinen Hecht der im Flachwasser ruhte.
Ich warf sehr weit aus und zog den Hechtgummi nah vorbei.
Nicht eine Zuckung des Hechtes.
Nach dem dritten Versuch zog er langsam ins tiefe Wasser und verschwand.

Am größten der 3 Waldseen mit ca 6ha.




angekommen, warf ich gleich wieder in etwas tiefere von Bruchholz durchzogen Stellen.
Plötzlich attackierte ein ziemlich großer Fisch den Köder.
Ein wahnsinn Platscher, fast erschrocken setzte ich den Anhieb.
Der ging aber leider ins leere.
Danach sah ich einen ziemlich großen Rapfen davon schwimmen.
Ich versuchte noch einige Würfe aber es tat sich nix mehr.
Leicht geplättet gingst zur nächsten Stelle.

Da dort gerade ein Dreier Trupp mit Halbstarken Barschen vor mir jagte  wechselte ich die Rute.
Auf meine etwas leichteren Jigrute hatte ich schon zu Hause den Barschgummi montiert.
Bis der Köder im  Wasser war waren die Barsche aber schon weg und ließen sich nicht mehr Blicken.
Der Barschgummi lässt sich sehr gut und auch langsam im Flachwasser führen.
Mit ein bischen Jigen tänzelt er am Grund entlang und imitiert ein futtersuchendes quirlige Beutefischchen.
Dann wechselte ich den Platz.

Hier müssen sich Räuber doch wohl fühlen.




Nach zwei Würfen kam im  Flachwasser nahe des Ufers eine harte Attacke.
Ich setzte den Anhieb und drillte kurz den Fisch, bis er den Jigkopf losschütteln konnte.
Ein kleiner Hecht hatte den Barschgummi genommen.
Mit ca. 50 cm hat er ganz schön Radau gemacht.

Naja sollte nicht sein.

Aber der Platz war schon nicht so verkehrt.
Einen Hecht konnte ich noch im Wasser entdecken,  der aber schon verschwand bevor ich auswerfen konnte.



Danach hatte ich keinen Fischkontakt mehr.
Aber trotz allem hat es hat Spaß gemacht und es waren ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser.
Fazit:
Die Köder machten beide einen guten Eindruck und ich fand den ersten Test erfolgreich.
Auch wenn ich keinen Fisch ans Land gebracht habe.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. April 2020)

Danke für Deinen tollen Testbericht. Da kommen bald die ersten Fische, ganz sicher! Ich war am Samstag draußen. Da aber mein Sohn dabei war, haben wir uns vor allem auf Plötzen und Brassen stippen konzentriert. Morgen geht's dann wieder mal auf Hecht ....


----------



## Timo.Keibel (21. April 2020)

Ich bin auch schon heiß auf den 1. Mai, dann kann ich Köder auch endlich am Wasser testen. Machen so schon einmal einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Die Zunge vom Barschgummi hält allerdings nicht und kann meiner Meinung nach weg.


----------



## Naish82 (23. April 2020)

Moin.

Köder sind heute angekommen, danke dafür.
riechen etwas streng, aber das verfliegt sicher bald. Bin gespannt sie einzusetzen wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist.
Mein 2-jährige Tochter hat sich gleich ein barschgummi geschnappt und hat wirklich nur leicht dran gezogen. Schwupps war der Schwanz ab.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die viele Fische aushalten werden…
Den Hechtköder finde ich etwas klein, wird es die auch noch größer geben?
Die Farben gefallen mir Live sehr gut! 

Viele Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Andal (23. April 2020)

Die Köder sind angekommen. Dafür erst mal meinen herzlichen Dank an @Georg Baumann !

Ich werde mich im Laufe der Nacht dem Unboxing ausgiebig in Worten widmen.


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2020)

Bei mir heut auch angekommen 
Danke nochmal dafür. 



Naish82 schrieb:


> wirklich nur leicht dran gezogen. Schwupps war der Schwanz ab.


Ist mir auch direkt passiert. 
Mehr zu den Ködern dann morgen.


----------



## keilerkopf (23. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
die Köder sind heute angekommen, besten Dank!  

Hier die ersten Eindrücke nach dem Auspacken:

Barschköder:
- Schwanzteller wirkt agil
- Bei Zugbelastung scheint das "letzte Glied" in der Rillenkette zum Schwanzteller der Schwachpunkt zu sein
- Anködern mit der Lippe ist möglich, erste Zugtests zeigen allerdings, dass das etwas schnell reißt (es gab von Manns mal Köder mit harter Gummimischung am Kopf, vllt. eine Idee für die Lippe bzw. den Kopf)
- Farbe: Das Motoröl strahlt unter der UV-Lampe wie der Brennstab im Vorspann der Simpsons ;-)
- Die Augen scheinen stabil eingeklebt
- Für die Montage am Offsethaken werde ich vermutlich von unten eine kleinen Schlitz schneiden, bzw. ein Loch mit dem Lötkolben machen, damit der Widerstand beim Rutschen des Köders nicht zu groß ist. 


Hecht- Zanderköder
- Gute weiche Gummimischung, dennoch haltbar vermutlich
- Erster Zugtest stimmt optimistisch, dass der lange dünne Schwanz dennoch einigen Hechten standhält (Hoffe, dass er das dann ab dem 1.5. nachweisen kann)
- Die UV-aktiven Stellen an den potenziellen Hakenpositionen leuchten stark unter UV-Licht, die Augen ebenso


Bei Öffnen der Verpackung kommt einem leider ein recht unangenehmer Kunststoffgeruch entgegen.
Ist der Köder frei von Weichmachern? Oder wird er "konventionell" hergestellt?



Mehr dann nach Test am Wasser.  
VG
keilerkopf


----------



## Andal (23. April 2020)

Unboxing AB-Jubiläumsköder

Fotos erspare ich mir und uns, weil wir eh alle wissen, um was es geht. Beim Fieldtest ab dem 16.06. natürlich dann mit entsprechenden Bildern.

Der Barsch- und in meinem Fall sicher auch Zanderköder.

Nachgewogen 6,5 gr., womit er recht gut zu den angepeilten 5 – 15 gr. Gewichten von Chebus und konventionellen Jigs passt.  An leichten, nicht zu feinen Spinnruten passt das also schon mal gut.

Auf den ersten Blick...

...eine sehr angenehm weiche Gummimischung. Das wird sicher der Halltbarkeit nicht dienlich sein, aber dem sicheren „Inhalieren“ durch die Fische bestimmt. Darauf kommt es ja letztlich an.

...Farbe und Form stellen für mich einen sehr gangbaren Mittelweg für alle Gewässer dar.

...sehr positiv fällt auf, dass die Glitzerpartikel im und am Gummi bleiben und nicht den Angler verzieren, bis er aussieht, wie Tante Frieda auf dem Tuntenball! PB-User wissen, wovon ich spreche.

...einzig diese „Zunge“ zur Anköderung für das DS-System ist von vorne herein Fox Alpha.  Schon bei leichtestem Zug reisst das Teil bündig aus dem Maul des Gummifisches. Würfe, Fehlbisse, oder nur beherztere Anhiebe wird das Ding nicht überleben.

...leider ist auch der Bauch dieses Gummifisches nicht geschlitzt, was die Verwendung mit Offsethaken leider erschwert, b.z.w. sinnlos macht. Hier werde ich wohl, oder übel, mit dem eigenen Messer nachhelfen müssen.

Auf den zweiten Blick...

Die Köder sind sauber und akkurat gegossen. Die sehr beweglichen Schwanzteller sind alle gerade und man findet keine überstehenden Gussränder vor.  Auch die Augen  machen einen haltbaren Eindruck. Jedenfalls hatte ich bei einer probeweisen Montage noch keines so in der Hand. Auch den Geruch finde ich jetzt nicht so störend. Selbst das Einwickelpapier war nur mäßig durchsetzt. Da kennt man anderes!

Alles in allem ist das ein ansprechender Gummifisch, der es so im direkten „Schreibtischvergleich“ sehr wohl mit namhaften und nicht billigen Kollegen aufnimmt.

Erstes Fazit...

So lassen, wie er ist. Vielleich über einen Bauchschlitz nachdenken und die „DS-Zunge“ auf keinen Fall als solche bewerben, denn das ist dieser Gussüberstand auf keinen Fall.


Der Hechtköder

Nachgewogen ganz knapp 30 gr. Ich werde ihn mit einem Offsethaken, eigentlich etwas zu klein und einem Stinger, wie einen Softjerk fischen. Dazu ein kleines Bellyweight. Das lässt sich dann an einer gängigen Hechtrute bequem und über einen längeren Zeitraum fischen.

Auf den ersten Blick...

...die auffallenden knallroten Bissmarken und die etwas neckischen Brustflossen. Wobei ich Ersteres für ein sehr gutes Detail halte. Zweites wird sich weisen, obwohl ich es eher für einen Hingucker für Angler halte.

...der sehr flexible Schwanz mit dem recht großen Teller. Das sollte Aktion bringen und die Wutbeisser aus der Reserve locken.

...auch hier eine sehr universelle Farbgebung und Glitter, der im Gummi bleibt.

Auf den zweiten Blick...

...auch hier der Gummigeruch in erträglichen Grenzen

....selbst für Zander nicht zu groß.

...so weit eine recht gute und solide Verarbeitung. Wobei ich zweifle, dass er viele mittlere Hechte, die mit dem wirklich scharfen Gebiss aushalten wird.

Erstes Fazit

Sicher auch ein Köder, der einen nicht wirklich enttäuschen wird.


Der Fieldtest erfolgt dann ab Mitte Juni, wenn sich die Hindernisse der Schonzeiten wieder verzogen haben.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (23. April 2020)

Hallo

Auch bei mir sind sie angekommen.

"Unboxing" (weil waren ja nicht in einer Box  ) zu den Barschködern:

Die Lippenanköderung versuche ich gar nicht erst im Echtbetrieb. Sie sind einfach zu klein und reißen am Übergang zum Fisch sofort ab. Wenn daran festgehalten werden sollte, dann müssten sie am Übergang zum Fischkörper etwas auslaufen. Ich denke, man kann aber auch gut darauf verzichten und als Lippenköderung das Maul nutzen. Mal sehen in d
er Praxis.
Da Farbe und Glitter sicherlich flexibel anpassbar sein werden, denke ich, dass sie zum testen genau die richtige Farbe haben, aber es auch mindestens noch die Variante ohne Glitter geben sollte.

Die Mischung ist meiner Meinung nach gerade richtig. Fest, aber trotzdem sehr agil im hinteren Drittel.

Was ich richtig gut finde ist das "Maul" Wenn man die Lippe entfernt hat, passen die Bleiköpfe schön in dieses Maul. Mich stört bei anderen Gummiködern immer, dass vor dem Fischkopf eine dicke runde Blei-)Kugel ist. Vermutlich aber auch nur ein Spleen von mir - ästhetisches Problem?

Zu den Hechtködern:

Wenn ich schon von unboxing spreche, dann möchte ich gern auch die Box bewerten. Die kleinen Flossen rechts und links finde ich sehr interessant. Gibt dem Köder sicherlich mehr Spiel. Aber die Ausnehmungen in der Box kann man sich wirklich sparen. Wenn die dafür vorgesehen sind, die Flossen nicht an den Körper zu drücken, oder darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass die Flossen vom Körper abstehen können, dann zeigt diese Art von Box das nicht. Alle Flossen waren außerhalb dieser kleinen Lücke und fest an den Körper herangedrückt. Beim Herausnehmen stellten sie sich leicht vom Körper ab. Hat also nicht geschadet, das sie nicht in den Ausnehmungen waren.

Nach dem Auspacken hat mich sofort die Agilität überrascht. Ich freue mich schon darauf die Gummis ins Wasser zu werfen. Da ist sicherlich einiges an Aktion zu erwarten. Ich habe mich fast nicht getraut, aber ich habe doch recht kräftig am Schwanz gezogen und dennoch kein Abriss des Tellers. Das lässt darauf hoffen, dass sie lange halten. Mal sehen, was Hechtzähne zu dieser Gummimischung sagen.

Ach ja, Gummimischung. Sie riechen wirklich kräftig. Also ab damit in die Köderkiste und dann war´s gut. 

Am Wochenende wird getestet - ick freu´ mir schon.

LG

der Kuddel


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. April 2020)

Hallo, danke für die Rückmeldungen. Die Größen lassen wir erstmal so. Da verlasse ich mich auf die Verkaufsexperten, das sind angeblich die am häufigsten gekauften Größen. Wenn es läuft, kommen bestimmt weitere Größen dazu.

Wo sollte der Schlitz am Barschgummi genau hin? Könnt Ihr da evtl. mal nen Foto einstellen mit Offsethaken?


----------



## Captain_H00k (23. April 2020)

Bei uns in NRW gibts keine Schonzeit auf Barsch,daher würde mich der Barschköder interessieren.
Würde gerne testen ob die Zunge vorne Top oder Flop ist,interessant Konstruktion
Ich weiß ja nicht in was für Größen ihr die fertigt,aber in 2" und 3" könnte ich die mal mit Finesse Rigs auschecken,DropShot,Carolina,Chebus usw.  

PS: War ich wohl 2 late,oder is die Aktion noch on ?


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

@Captain_H00k da du zu spät dran bist und ich erst relativ spät zum Raubfischangeln komme, kann ich dir anbieten, zu teilen und du führst, quasi mit in meinem Auftrag, den Fieldtest durch. Wenn du einverstanden bist, dann schick mir deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @Captain_H00k da du zu spät dran bist und ich erst relativ spät zum Raubfischangeln komme, kann ich dir anbieten, zu teilen und du führst, quasi mit in meinem Auftrag, einen Teil des Fieldtest durch. Wenn du einverstanden bist, dann schick mir deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## keilerkopf (24. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Rückmeldungen. Die Größen lassen wir erstmal so. Da verlasse ich mich auf die Verkaufsexperten, das sind angeblich die am häufigsten gekauften Größen. Wenn es läuft, kommen bestimmt weitere Größen dazu.
> 
> Wo sollte der Schlitz am Barschgummi genau hin? Könnt Ihr da evtl. mal nen Foto einstellen mit Offsethaken?


Moin, moin.

Ich habe mal Fotos gemacht mit dem ersten Schuss.

VG
Dennis


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. April 2020)

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Ein Schlitz im Rücken ist weniger sinnvoll, oder?


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Ein Schlitz im Rücken ist weniger sinnvoll, oder?


Jein. Damit ist der Haken zwar oben etwas versteckt, führt aber lediglich dazu, dass man weniger Kraut einfängt. 
Führt nicht dazu, dass der Haken beim Biss freier wird. Beim Biss wird der Köder runtergedrückt, so dass die Hakenspitze freigelegt wird.


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2020)

So, nun auch meine Eindrücke vom Barsch-/Zanderköder

Zunächst kann man sagen, mit einem Feuerzeug o.ä. kann der Köder wieder
repariert werden.  





Für meine Gewässer hat sich die Farbe bisher schon bewährt, von daher bin ich zuversichtlich, dass auch dieser Köder Fische fangen wird.
Werde den Köder hauptsächlich am Rhein und Rhein-Herne-Kanal einsetzen.


Hier noch für Interessierte ein Bild vom Schwänzchen.
Ich denke, der wird ein schönes Spiel haben.






Die herausstehende Lippe habe ich direkt entfernt, da sie einfach zu instabil ist.

Anbei ein paar Bilder von verschiedenen Montagen.

Offset

Einmal durchgestochen und einmal mit einer Schraubspirale.
Funktioniert beides sehr gut.










Der bereits angesprochene Schlitz im Bauch gibt ein bisschen mehr Hakenfreiheit
Hier im Vergleich mit und ohne Schlitz im Bauch










Gefällt mir auch noch nicht ganz so gut, aber leider habe ich momentan keine
Offset Haken mit weiterem Bogen da. Solch ein Haken würde das Problem wohl besser lösen, als ein Schlitz im Bauch und evtl Fehlbisse vermeiden.


Für mich aber nicht ganz so relevant, da ich an eher krautfreien Stellen fische und eine Offset Montage nicht unbedingt sein muss. 

Chebu
Hierfür werde ich mit zweierlei Haken testen. 











Jigkopf
Am Jigkopf aufgezogen,sieht man, dass der Jigkopf sich dem Köder wunderbar anpasst.






Auch mir gefällt sehr gut, dass der Glitter eingearbeitet ist und auch die Augen scheinen nicht nach zwei Fischen abzufallen.
Ich habe alle Montagen an ein und demselben Köder getestet und die/den Haken/Jigkopf mehrfach raus und rein. Der Köder ist dabei nicht ausgefranst oder aufgerissen. Top. 
Der Gesamteindruck ist für mich sehr positiv.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten Einsätze mit dem Köder. Ab Juni geht's los.


----------



## keilerkopf (24. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Ein Schlitz im Rücken ist weniger sinnvoll, oder?



So ein kleiner Kanal ist nach meiner Meinung sinnvoll, da dann weniger Fadenalgen etc. hängen bleiben. Beim Biss konnte ich bisher keine schlechtere Ausbeute feststellen, wenn es eine kleine Vertiefung für den Haken gab. 

Mal generell:
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die für alle Angelarten mit Gummifisch vollumfänglich geeignet ist, gibt es ohnehin nicht. Die filigranen Finesseköder sind am Jig nicht wirklich optimal, da sie recht dünn und sehr weich sind. Die Köder am Jig sind wiederum für Offsethaken etc. zu bullig.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. April 2020)

Mahlzeit  !
Sitze grad, in meiner Mittagspause,  beim Essen da bekomme doch glatt die Prototypen. 
YIIIIHHHOOOOW.
GEIL.
Heute Abend dann Unboxing.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (24. April 2020)

Für Prototypen machen die Köder auf jeden Fall schon einmal einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Hier mal ein Bild von einem komplett vorgestochenen Köder, inkl. Bauchschlitz und Rückenmulde für die Hakenspitze.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. April 2020)

Ich war gestern das erste mal in diesem Jahr auf Raubfisch.
Und was soll ich sagen, die Köder kamen genau an als ich 170 km entfernt und schon auf dem Wasser war. 
Also blieb heute erstmal nur der optische und haptische Eindruck. 
Meiner Meinung nach werden die Köder Fisch bringen. Beim Barschköder missachtet man die Zunge einfach und gut ist  
Der Hechtköder ist, für mich, Optisch ein guter Mittelweg für jedes Gewässer. Helle Farben, dunkle Farben. Ein Schwanzteil das gut spielen und die Hechte verrückt machen wird.
Die ersten Tests folgen hoffentlich bald. Denn seit gestern Abend wurde uns Campern sogar verboten unseren Platz zu betreten und an unsere Boote zu kommen.
Also nachts mal heimlich durchschleichen, die Nacht auf Aal verbringen und dann am nächsten Tag die Gummis testen. Ich freu mich riesig drauf, denn ich bin jetzt schon vollkommen davon überzeugt mit den Gummis zu fangen.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (26. April 2020)

Moinsen

Heute war mal ein kleiner Antesttag. 6 Stunden auf dem Wasser und einen ordentlichen Sonnenbrand. Merkt man einfach auf dem Belly nicht, wie der Planet doch brennt...
Zuerst hatte ich mit meinem Wahrsager geprüft, ob die Barsche da und bissig sind. Sind sie, also sofort den Neuen ran und probieren.
Ich habe es mir eigentlich schon gedacht und es kam auch genau so.
Ich hatte etliche und dabei auch richtig rabiate Bisse. Sie sind teilweise bis unter die Oberfläche nachgelaufen.
Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder mit kleineren Ködern probiert und es zeigte sich, dass sie die auch nehmen.
Leider scheint der Köder aber zu groß für die derzeitigen Größen der beißwilligen Stachelritter zu sein. Fische blieben nämlich komplett aus. Leider.
Ich denke Richtung Sommer / Herbst wird das mal richtig gut.
Was mich sehr beeindruckt hat ist die Weite, die man mit den Teilen hinbekommt. Mit einem 5g Kopf fliegt das DIng scheinbar endlos. Sie flattern nicht, das bringt Weite.
Auch der Lauf im Wasser, dieses leicht taumelnde, fand ich sehr interessant.

Die Hechtgummis habe ich heute nicht getestet. Ich möchte das gern voneinander trennen und mache später ausgiebige Hechttests.

LG

Der Kuddel


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. April 2020)

Moin Moin, 
habe die Gummies zwischenzeitlich auch mal aufgespießt. 
Da wir, noch bis Freitag,  Schonzeit haben, habe ich beide Köder, im Flachwasser, vor meinen Füssen, paddeln lassen.
Der Hechtköder hat ein sehr verführerischen Lauf.
Der Schaufelschwanz arbeitet rege und macht ordentlich Druck, während der Körper, schön hin und her schwankt.
Der wird auch die Hechte überzeugen !
Der Barschköder hat eine hochfrequente, fast hektische Schwanzbewegung, was einem flüchtenden kleinen Fisch ähnelt. 
Top ,gefällt mir schon 
	

		
			
		

		
	

















	

		
			
		

		
	
mal sehr gut.
Als Vorschlag für den Bachschlitz lieber Georg,
kurz hinter dem Auge, fangen die kleinen Rillen an,
von da, bis kurz vor dem nächsten Segment,  so könnte man verschieden große Offsethaken verwenden.
Freue mich schon auf Freitag, Regen ist mir egal.


----------



## Hecht Jäger (28. April 2020)

Hallo mein Name ist Toni,


ich bin 32 Jahre alt und Angel seit dem 5. Lebensjahr. Bisher auf Forellen und vom Boot oder Strand im Urlaub.

Seit 2 Jahren Angel ich regelmäßig am Rhein bei uns in Wiesbaden.
Sehr viele Erfolge hätte ich bisher noch nicht.
Deshalb habe ich jetzt ein Profi Angelguilding absolviert. Die Räuberische vorzugsweise Hecht und Zander haben es mir sehr angetan. Da ich jetzt auf der sicher nach guten Ködern bin könnten wir gemeinsam eine win win  Situation schaffen.

Wenn ich nicht Gewinne sondern jemand anders wünsche ich schon mal ein herzliches Petri Heil.


Gruss Toni


----------



## Orothred (28. April 2020)

So, heute kam ich auch endlich dazu, die Gummis aus der Packstation zu befreien und zu "unboxen".

Der erste Eindruck ist super. Sie riechen zwar etwas streng, sehen aber sehr wertig aus. Der Hechtgummi gefällt mir dank der eingearbeiteten Details echt gut. Bin gespannt, wie der sich im Wasser so verhält 

Der Barschgummi ist macht ebenfalls einen schönen Eindruck. Die Lippe zur Anköderung wurde hier ja schon des öfteren erwähnt, ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass das nicht halten wird. Werde daher ganz "konventionell" per Jigkopf anködern.

Da ich absoluter Neuling bin, was das Gummifischangeln angeht, werd ich mich einfach mal überraschen lassen, was die Dinger so bringen. Ab Freitag ist der Raubfisch bei uns frei, ich werde so bald wie möglich dem Mittellandkanal mal einen Besuch abstatten und beide Köder fischen. Dann folgt Weiteres


----------



## Angelmann67 (28. April 2020)

@Hecht Jäger ,
Hallo Toni, da ich zu den glücklichen Testern zähle,
würde ich dich zu uns an den Niederrhein(Raum Mönchengladbach) einladen,  die neuen Köder mit mir zu testen und unsere Angelerfahrungen auszutauschen und weiter zu entwickeln. 
Wenn ehrliches Interesse besteht  kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

Fettes Petri  Axel


----------



## Slappy (28. April 2020)

Bisher liest es sich ja ganz gut. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht und wann man die Dinger erwerben kann und für welchen Preis.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. April 2020)

Hecht Jäger schrieb:


> Hallo mein Name ist Toni,



Hi Toni, leider etwas zu spät, die Tester sind schon fleißig beim Testen. Danke für Dein Interesse!


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. April 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Bisher liest es sich ja ganz gut. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht und wann man die Dinger erwerben kann und für welchen Preis.


Verkaufsstart soll Juli/September sein. Derzeit aber alles ohne Gewähr, ist ja ziemlich unsicher. Zum Preis kann ich auch noch nichts sagen, das läuft über Quantum. So ganz günstig werden sie aber wohl nicht werden. Wir haben uns im Vorfeld darauf geeinigt, auf Qualität zu setzen. Entsprechende Gummimischung, Verarbeitung, Detailgestaltung wie hochwertige Augen, etc. kosten etwas mehr. Wie gesagt: Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Gummiköder angenommen werden. Ich bin überzeugt, das wir da sehr gute Produtke haben, aber ob die Angler die auch kaufen ... ? Spannend.


----------



## hanzz (29. April 2020)

Wenn der Barschköder fängt, wovon ich ausgehe, und es gute Farben geben wird, bin ich nicht abgeneigt den Köder zu kaufen.
Darf natürlich nicht zu teuer sein. Auch wenn die Verarbeitung einen guten Eindruck macht, aber da gibt es einfach zu viele gute Alternativen in guten P/L Verhältnissen.


----------



## rippi (29. April 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn der Barschköder fängt, wovon ich ausgehe, und es gute Farben geben wird, bin ich nicht abgeneigt den Köder zu kaufen.
> Darf natürlich nicht zu teuer sein. Auch wenn die Verarbeitung einen guten Eindruck macht, aber da gibt es einfach zu viele gute Alternativen in guten P/L Verhältnissen.


Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass du einen kostenlosen Jahresvorrat auf Kosten des Anglerboards erhalten wirst.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (29. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wir haben uns im Vorfeld darauf geeinigt, auf Qualität zu setzen. Entsprechende Gummimischung, Verarbeitung, Detailgestaltung wie hochwertige Augen, etc. kosten etwas mehr.


... kann ich bestätigen. Die Mischung ist klasse. weich, aber nicht zu weich, aber auch nicht zu fest.
Andere von mir gern genommene Köder kann ich nach dem dritten bis fünften Barsch austauschen. Bei diesen hier gehe ich davon nicht aus. O.K. habe bisher noch keinen Fisch damit gefangen, aber bei den Bissen, die ich bisher auf die Teile hatte, wäre bei meinem lieblings Köder schon längst der Schwanz ab.
Die Augen halten sicher, wie angenäht. Habe versucht sie abzupopeln - schwer... 
....und die Farbe ist natürlich ein Muss. Andere Farben sind sicherlich auch fängig, aber wenn der erstmal läuft kann ja erweitert werden.
Größen sind definitiv anpassbar. Den in 2 oder 3 inch und du kannst das Ding in die Badewanne werfen und fängst deine Barsche, da bin ich mir sicher.

Ich freue mich schon aufs lange Wochenende - da geht´s wieder los.

LG

der Kuddel


----------



## Andal (29. April 2020)

Sicher könnte man einen Gummifisch endrobust machen. Aber dann wäre er auch so smart, wie 100 Jahre altes Bakelit - will und braucht auch keiner. Köder sind eben Verbrauchsmaterialien und wenn sie es nicht mehr sein dürfen, was dann?


----------



## Kuddel1968 (29. April 2020)

Aber die alten Sachen aus Bakelit wirste heute noch reißend los - spröde, aber haltbar


----------



## Naish82 (30. April 2020)

Also, ich habe ja versprochen die Köder auch kritisch zu betrachten. Von den Schwänzen der Barschgummis habe ich ja schon berichtet, die werden keinesfalls mehreren Attacken von besseren Fischen standhalten.
Vorhin mal den hechtköder aufgeriggt, obwohlich wetterbedingt wohl erst Sonntag losgehen werde.
Schön vorsichtig auf den jig gezogen - Zack ein Auge ab. Klar, das lässt sich reparieren und passiert auch bei anderen Herstellern häufig (z.b. Fox Shads), aber von besonders guter Qualität würde ich hier nicht sprechen.

Trotzdem wird er  sicher seine Fische bringen.
Bin gespannt auf den Lauf, habe ihn auf einen 10gr jig gezogen und werde ihn am Schilf testen, ggf mache ich auch noch einen am shallow rig fertig.


----------



## BastE (3. Mai 2020)

So, jetzt habe ich es mit den Ködern endlich ans Wasser geschafft!( Mein Hausgewässer war bis letzte Woche gesperrt)
Das Wetter hat heute Morgen glücklicherweise auch mitgespielt. 





Zuerst habe ich den Hechtköder mit 10gr Jigkopf und Stinger angehängt. Den Lauf finde ich absolut klasse! Der Körper flankt bzw. rollt gleichmäßig und der Schwanz paddelt mit etwas höherer Frequenz. Und das auch schon bei gemächlicher Geschwindigkeit, genau wie es sein soll!
Leider hat er sich dann aber nach ca. 20 Würfen unwiederbringlich festegsetzt. Passiert halt! Da ich noch einen andere Variante probieren wollte aber kein Shallow Rig zur Hand hatte, habe ich einfach ein Drachkovitsch-System umfunktioniert. So konnte ich den Köder schön flach fischen.





Auch unbeschwert war der Lauf bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit sehr natürlich.  Bei etwas schnellerer Führung neigte er so montiert etwas zum trudeln/drehen, kann aber als Variante in die Präsentation eingebaut auch interessant sein. Denke mit einem richtigen ShallowRig läuft er noch stabiler. Mit dem Eigengewicht des Köders eziehlt man ganz ordentliche Wurfweiten.

Den Barschköder habe ich zuerst am Jigkopf getestet. Da läuft er super. Schön hochfrequent, auch bei wenig Zug und in der Absinkphase. Die Gummimischung ist ja recht weich. Für mich passt das, da ich oft Lieblingsköder Fische, die sind auch sehr weich. Der Jigkopf schmiegt sich schön in die Maulspalte, auch das gefällt mir.
Als nächstes habe ich ihn dann mit Offsethaken am T-Rig ausprobiert. Auch da ist der Lauf gut. Wie gut sich der Gummifisch in den Hakenbogen drückt beim Biss wird dann eher der Langzeittest zeigen. Über einen Schlitz wurde ja schon gesprochen, könnte durchaus sinnvoll sein!
Dropshot stand zu guter letzt auch noch auf dem Programm. Wie ja schon von vielen geschrieben wurde, die Zunge in ihrer jetzigen Form funktioniert eher nicht. Ich habe den Barschgummi daher mit dem kopf auf einen 2er Dropshothaken gezogen. Das geht auch soweit ganz gut.





Mein favoriserter Dropshot Köder wird er allerdings nicht werden. Mir ist er dafür irgendwie zu Massig. Ich benutze eher kleinere und schlankere Köder für diese Montage. Vom Spiel hat er mir auch an den beiden anderen Montagen besser gefallen. Von daher bräuchte ich persönlich die Zunge auch nicht wirklich, er muss ja auch nicht alles können...

Jetzt würde ich gerne noch ein Bild von einem Fisch mit einem der Köder im Maul posten aber leider kam bis auf einen halbherzigen Anfasser nicht viel. Das dürfte aber nicht an den Ködern gelegen haben. Ein Freund war mit der Feeder Rute unterwegs, selbst da hat sich so gar nichts getan. Ist halt nicht immer Fangtag...aber die beiden Köder bringen bestimmt noch ihre Fische!

Fazit:
Der Hechtgummi ist in meinen Augen schon ziemlich ausgereift, da gibt es eigentlich nix zu meckern. Beide Daumen Hoch!!!

Auch der Barschgummi macht einen guten Eindruck. Für mich wie gesagt nicht so der Dropshotköder aber den perfekten Alleskönner gibt es vermutlich auch nicht.
Evtl. noch über den Schlitz für den Offsethaken nachdenken und dann passt das auch soweit.

Viele Grüße,
Bastian


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2020)

Ich hab den Hechtgummi auch mal gewässert. Voll Lauf her absolut genial. Gefangen hab ich nix, hab ihn aber auch nur 15 min gefischt. Aber der hat auf jeden Fall potential, das ist sicher.  Mal schauen wann ich wieder auf Hecht raus gehe.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Mai 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf den Lauf, habe ihn auf einen 10gr jig gezogen und werde ihn am Schilf testen, ggf mache ich auch noch einen am shallow rig fertig.


Kann sein, dass Du dann die Brustflossen abknipsen musst. Beim Einleiern mit leichteren Köpfchen neigt er zum leichten Rotieren. Ohne Flossen dann wieder äußerst stabil.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Mai 2020)

BastE schrieb:


> Auch unbeschwert war der Lauf bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit sehr natürlich.  Bei etwas schnellerer Führung neigte er so montiert etwas zum trudeln/drehen, kann aber als Variante in die Präsentation eingebaut auch interessant sein. Denke mit einem richtigen ShallowRig läuft er noch stabiler. Mit dem Eigengewicht des Köders eziehlt man ganz ordentliche Wurfweiten.



Bei leichten Köpfen knipse ich mit dem Daumen die Brustflossen ab, dann läuft er auch beim Einleiern wieder stabil.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Mai 2020)

Kumpel Maxe erlebte mit dem Hechtköder am Wochenende eine Sternstunde - damit hat der auch gleich seinen Namen weg ;-). Ich habe daraus einen eigenen Thread gemacht, da ich das sonst nicht sauber auf die Startseite bekomme. Der ist echt kein Schnacker und komplett überzeugt. Sein Bruder ist selbst äußerst begabter Köderbauer und auch beeindruckt. Das deckt sich ja alles auch mit den Einschätzungen, die hier vorgenommen wurden.








						18 Hechte auf einen Gummi - BisswundeR räumt ab
					

Am Wochenende stand mein Handy kaum still. Gefühlt im Minutentakt bekam ich Fotos und Nachrichten von Max Scheffler . Der cuttet und dreht einige unserer YT-Filme und ist vor allen Dingen leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler. "Georg, der Köder ist ein BISSWUNDER!", brüllte er aufgeregt in den...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2020)

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es bei dem Hechtköder die beiden blutig roten Bissmarken ausmachen. Das ist ein Signal für einfache Beute!


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Mai 2020)

Ich bin von dem Ding ehrlich und wirklich begeistert. Das Ding sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern fängt auch sehr gut. Das BisswundeR überzeugt mich ganz persönlich auf voller Linie. Leute, das habt Ihr echt gut hingekriegt - danke dafür. Demnächst  kommen die ersten Farben, da gibt's auch für gestandene Anglerboard-User eine hoffentlich schöne Überraschung. 

Nebenbei: Wie findet Ihr denn den Namen? BisswundeR ist doch der Hammer, oder?(ok, das war jetzt ne Suggestivfrage)


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem Ding ehrlich und wirklich begeistert. Das Ding sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern fängt auch sehr gut. Das BisswundeR überzeugt mich ganz persönlich auf voller Linie. Leute, das habt Ihr echt gut hingekriegt - danke dafür. Demnächst  kommen die ersten Farben, da gibt's auch für gestandene Anglerboard-User eine hoffentlich schöne Überraschung.
> 
> Nebenbei: Wie findet Ihr denn den Namen? BisswundeR ist doch der Hammer, oder?(ok, das war jetzt ne Suggestivfrage)


Mir gefällt der Name


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2020)

Ja - der Name hat was !!


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2020)

Aus der Namensgebung halte ich mich raus. Für mich ist das der AB-Gummi, groß und fertig.


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2020)

Vorab, ich finde den Namen super. 
Aber: Ich für eine Abstimmung. Das gehört ja schließlich auch zum Projekt "Wir bauen gemeinsam einen Gummi" dazu. Vielleicht gibt’s andere super Vorschläge.


----------



## BastE (4. Mai 2020)

Ich finde den Namen BisswundeR richtig gut. Das prägt sich ein und hat hohen Wiedererkennungswert!
Eine Abstimmung, wie von @Seele vorgeschlagen, finde ich allerdings für alle Beteiligten auch am fairsten.


----------



## ollidi (4. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> BisswundeR


Gefällt mir. 



Andal schrieb:


> Für mich ist das der AB-Gummi


Das war jetzt aber eindeutig zweideutig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Mai 2020)

Wie wäre es mit *"Bissfisch"* schön kurz undn Zungenbrecher?

Für mich laufen schon die Tage wo ich endlich testen darf, freu mich scho drauf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich würde den kleinen nehmen zum testen. Fische hier vorwiegend auf Wolfsbarsch/gefleckte oder halt Schwarzbarsch


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. Mai 2020)

Fabilx schrieb:


> Ich würde den kleinen nehmen zum testen. Fische hier vorwiegend auf Wolfsbarsch/gefleckte oder halt Schwarzbarsch


Moin Felix - danke für Dein Angebot. Leider sind die Testköder schon raus.


----------



## Orothred (6. Mai 2020)

Sry, bin leider noch nicht zum Spinnfischen gekommen :-( Ich werd hier so bald wie möglich noch was beitragen


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin, 
also, hier schon mal ne kleine Rückmeldung und Einschätzung von mir, zum BisswundeR.
Nachdem bei uns (NRW), die Hechtsaison, endlich wieder gestartet ist, war zu meiner Überraschung,  unser See, mehr als überlaufen,  mit hungrigen Petrijüngern. Wer mag es Ihnen verübeln,  bin ja selbst einer von denen.Bin ich dann auch endlich gewesen, .Meister Esox, den neue Prototypen zu servieren. 
Voller Hoffnung und Zuversicht,  das es jetzt so richtig rappelt im Karton, hat so leider nicht bestätigt. 
FAZIT: 4 Stunden Angelzeit
             1 Hecht (der sich im Kescher, schon der                      Bisswundermaschine, entledigt hatte)
              1 Nachläufer
               1 Aussteiger
Den Barschzappler habe ich auch in  verschiedenen Darreichungsformen angeboten, aber keinen bereitwilligen Abnehmer,  finden können.
Am schönsten fand ich die Präsentation am 5gr. Jigkopf,  weil ich die Aktion des Gummies in der Rutenspitzen, sehen und auch fühlen konnte.
Der macht gute Arbeit.
Ich hoffe(trotz der Tatsache,  das Sonntag Muttertag ist),dass ich wieder rauskomme und meiner Sucht fröhnen kann.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Fettes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Mai 2020)

Boah,
grauenhaft,  wenn mann sich meinen Beitrag durchliest. 
Habe gestern Abend spät, noch übers Handy, die paar Zeilen verfasst.
Was die verfickte Autokorrektur mit den Wörten und dem Satzbau dann so anstellt, ist echt abenteuerlich und das tut beim Lesen weh.
Sorry dafür.


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn man sich noch als Tester bewerben kann, mache ich hiermit.
Seit 1 Mai ist bei uns an der Wiener Alten Donau das Raubfisch Angeln wieder frei und bisher ist es schon recht gut gelaufen.
Ich könnte schon einige Hechte "verhaften" und sogar einen echten Ausnahmefisch bei uns, einen gut 80cm langen Rapfen.
Ich hätte also einen guten Vergleich zwischen meinen derzeitigen Lieblings Ködern und den neuen BisswundeR.
Einen kleinen Bericht würde es natürlich auch geben, versprochen.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## Orothred (10. Mai 2020)

Damit ich hier mal einen ersten Bericht schreiben kann, habe ich gestern beim Ansitz mal ein paar Würfe mit den Ködern gemacht. Ich muss schon sagen, die gefallen mir.

Beide Köder laufen super, das Bewegungsbild gefällt mir unheimlich, ob beim jiggen oder beim Einkurbeln.

Den Hechtköder habe ich an einem 3/0er Haken mit 10g Blei gefischt, den Barschköder an einem 2/0er mit 8g. Beim Hechtköder darf vermutlich, zumindest im Stillgewässer, ruhig ein zwei Gramm mehr drauf, auch ein Zusatzdrilling ist denke ich empfehlenswert.

Fisch gabs leider keinen, das lag aber sicherlich nicht an den Ködern, sondern am Fisch, die anderen Ruten blieben nämlich auch den ganzen Tag ruhig.

Sobald es Fänge gibt, melde ich mich hier wieder


----------



## Ecky (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich würde den Köder gern Testen. Bin viel in den Niederlanden unterwegs und auch der Hechtbestand im Heimischen Vereinssee ist super, nur kennen die Jungs fast jeden Köder und lassen sich schwer zum Landgang überreden. Zudem soll es, sobald es die Situation wieder zulässt, nach Schweden gehe  wo ich einige seen mit dem belly behandeln will.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mich heute, trotz Verbotes, dazu hinreissen lassen den Hecht-Gummi zumindestens vom Lauf her zu testen. Nur ein wenig im sichtbar tiefen Wasser und ohne jede Fangabsicht. Ich wollte einfach wissen, wie der läuft. Aufgezogen auf einen 5/0er Sichelhaken mit 10 gr. Eriekopf. Hier empfehle ich, dass man den Hauptweg mit einer großen Nadel vorsticht. Dann wird der Köper nicht wellig aufgezogen und tritt schön sauber am Ende der Rückenbissmarke aus. Die Hakengröße ist nicht übertrieben und ein Stinger nicht nötig.

Erste Erkenntnisse:
Fliegt gut.
Die neckischen Flossen kann man sparen. Sie stören nur den Lauf. Der Köder trudelt mir dann zu viel.
Der große Schwanzteller am weichen Schwanz springt sofort an und pendelt auch noch leicht, wenn man den Köder am Grund parkt - ich fischte im Fluss.
Sowohl hüpfend am Grund, als auch im Freiwasser leicht gezupft macht er eine wirkliche bella Figura. Kraftvoll gerissen ist eher nicht so sein Ding.  Flankt beim Absinken leicht, aber ausreichend, so wie es sich für einen angebissenen Fisch gehört. Eignet sich aber auch gut fürs gemächliche Durchleiern.
Lässt sich bestimmt, je nach Jiggewicht, in allen Tiefen gut anbieten.
Die Bissmarken fallen auf. Nicht nur mir, sondern sicher auch den Fischen!
Mit diesem Jig und ohne die Flossen wiegt er knapp unter 45 gr. und hat somit ein dauerfischbares Gewicht.

Die Tage werde ich dann auch noch die Barsch-/Zandergummis "abarbeiten".


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. Mai 2020)

Gestern gab es bei mir auch die ersten Würfe und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistern.






Bereits nach dem 3. Wurf gab es den ersten Hecht wobei der leider wider abging. Auch im Laufe der weiteren Stunde konnte ich einen kleineren 3 mal kurz haken nur leider nicht landen. 
Zwei Sachen sind mir dabei aufgefallen, da bei mir das Wasser eher Flach ist also unter 1 Meter konnte ich nicht mit Stinger fischen was mir ja die beiden Hechte gekostet hat. Daher meine Empfehung nur mit Stinger zu fischen. Der 4/0 VMC Haken hat sich gut montieren lassen wobei ich vielleicht nochmal einen größeren Testen sollte. Vom Bleigewicht konnte ich aufgrund der Gewässertiefe nicht mehr nehmen wodurch der Gummi beim schnellen Einholen sich zusehr dreht, nachdem ich dann langsamer gekurbelt hab war die Aktion so wie sie sein sollte.
Die beiden Hechte haben mit ihren Zähnen schon gute Spuren im Gummi hinterlassen "aber" die Spuren haben keinerlei auswirkung auf die Funktion da die Mischung entsprechend hart ist.

Den nächsten Test werde ich noch etwas anders gestalten und mir zum einen einen tieferen Gewässerabschnitt suchen und zum anderen mit Stinger und schwereren Kopf fischen, auch die Option die Flossen zu entfernen werd ich testen. Ein weitere Bericht wird noch folgen.


----------



## ralle (18. Mai 2020)

Hört sich ja alles sehr gut an !!


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2020)

Freut mich, dass die Köder so gut ankommen. @Andal : Mit den Flossen habe ich nur bei geringen Jigkopf-Gewichten Probleme, da kneife ich sie einfach ab. Ab rund 10 Gramm lasse ich sie dran. Ob's die Hechte zusätzlich reizt, weiß ich nicht, aber Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge ... 

Jigkopfempfehlung wäre dann für das "BisswundeR" Größe 4/0 und für "Wackelarsch" 2/0?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (19. Mai 2020)

Meine Jigkopfempfehlungen:

BisswundeR 4/0 oder 5/0
WackelArsch 2/0 oder 3/0


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass die Köder so gut ankommen. @Andal : Mit den Flossen habe ich nur bei geringen Jigkopf-Gewichten Probleme, da kneife ich sie einfach ab. Ab rund 10 Gramm lasse ich sie dran. Ob's die Hechte zusätzlich reizt, weiß ich nicht, aber Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge ...
> 
> Jigkopfempfehlung wäre dann für das "BisswundeR" Größe 4/0 und für "Wackelarsch" 2/0?


Für den Großen halte ich 5/0 für ideal. Der Haken tritt dann genau am hinteren Ende der Rückenbissmarke aus. Passt perfekt und man brauch auch keinen zusätzlichen Krautfänger, vulgus Stinger.

Den Kleinen muss ich nicht testen. Aber mit 2/0 und 3/0 dürfte man bei konventionellen Jigs gut hinkommen. Für Aberdeens und Offsethaken wirds kompliziert, weil die ja noch ungenauer in den echten Größen daherkommen.


----------



## BastE (19. Mai 2020)

Ich habe das "BisswundeR" auch mit einem 4/0 Jigkopf gefischt. Da erschien mir ein Stinger angebracht.  Mit einem 5/0 sollte es auch ohne gehen.
Den Barsch/Zandergummi hatte ich am 2/0 Jigkopf und auch am 2/0 Offset, das hat beides gut gepasst.


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Für den Großen halte ich 5/0 für ideal. Der Haken tritt dann genau am hinteren Ende der Rückenbissmarke aus. Passt perfekt und man braucht auch keinen zusätzlichen Krautfänger, vulgus Stinger.
> 
> Den Kleinen muss ich noch testen. Aber mit 2/0 und 3/0 dürfte man bei konventionellen Jigs gut hinkommen. Für Aberdeens und Offsethaken wirds kompliziert, weil die ja noch ungenauer in den echten Größen daherkommen.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (21. Mai 2020)

So - endlich Urlaub. Nun kann es losgehen. Ich werde mich erstmal intensiv um den Barschköder kümmern. Zwar sind die Jungs zurzeit sehr zickig, aber wird schon.

Drei Stunden war ich nun unterwegs. Habe mich total zusammengerissen und nur den Barschköder benutzt. Ich hatte etliche Bisse, aber leider nicht einen Barsch landen können.
Das ist für mich keine negative Erkenntnis, sondern eher positiv, denn es zeigt, das die Fische darauf sehr gut reagieren. Auch sind die Schwänze immer noch dran, was für mich heißt, dass der Köder sehr robust ist. Er ist eben einfach zu groß für diese Jahreszeit. Ich habe auch von anderen Anglern gehört, dass die dicken Kirschen derzeit richtig schwer zu finden sind. Da ich nur vom Ufer aus los war, konnte ich auch nicht an meine, sonst immer für Dicke sicheren, Stellen kommen.
Benutzt habe ich 6 Gramm im Stillwasser und 8 Gramm bei sehr mäßiger Strömung.
Also: weiter machen 

Der Kuddel


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Mai 2020)

@Kuddel1968 : Ja, die Größe ist ein bisschen ein Zwitter. Im ersten Schritt wollten wir eine "Universalgröße" für Barsch und Zander nehmen. Angeblich ist das die Ködergröße (9-10 cm), die sich ingesamt am meisten verkauft. Überrascht mich ein bisschen, da ich persönlich auf Barsch lieber etwas kleiner und auf Zander etwas größer fische. Aber Statistik lügt nicht ;-) Sollten die Verkaufszahlen stimmen und Quantum (bei denen liegt das unternemerische Risiko) zufrieden sein, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass wir nächstes Jahr weitere Größen bringen.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2020)

Der "Kleine" hat aber auch eine sehr universelle Größe. Für Barsche grad nicht zu groß, für Zander nach m.M. sehr passend und auch für einen Hecht grad nicht zu klein. Damit sind die 9-10 cm schnell erklärt. Das gros der Kunden ist eben doch nicht so spezialisiert und bevorzugt einen möglichst breitbandig nutzbaren Köder. Und ich sehe da wirklich keinen Nachteil darin!

Ich würde mir da an des Herstellers Stelle keinen Kopf machen. Das BisswundeR in verschiedenen Farben, wobei ich mit dem aktuellen Dekor sehr gut versorgt bin und den "Kleinen" vielleicht plus/minus 2 cm und ein paar Farben. Dann wuppt das ganz sicher in der Vielfalt der Angebote, denn solche Open Source Projekte widerspiegeln viel mehr Anglerwissen, als ein im stillen Kämmerlein und einsam entworfenes Modell.

Und das "diese Köder wurden von weiss Gott wie vielen erfahrenen Spinnfischer entworfen" ist ein Pfund, mit dem sich sicher gut wuchern lässt. Es klingt jedenfalls für mich fängiger, als das übliche "unsere Teamangler haben...!".


----------



## Kuddel1968 (23. Mai 2020)

@Andal und @Georg Baumann: Ich stimme euch Beiden voll zu. Es ist definitiv eine perfekte "Zwischengröße". Wichtig ist ja auch, das die Barsche, egal wie groß sie sind, auf den Köder reagieren. Und das tun sie. Pro Wurf diverse "Anfasser". Gestern habe ich aber auch beim Spinnfischen beobachtet, dass den Biestern teilweise der letzte Kick fehlt um zuzufassen. Konnte es an einer Spundwand gut beobachten. Zum Teil rannten 10 - 15 Fische gleichzeitig dem Köder hinterher und keiner traute sich so richtig. Mal sehen, was heute wird. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, baue ich mein Boot auf und dreh mal ´ne Runde um die Scharfe Lanke.
LG
der Kuddel


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2020)

Kuddel1968 schrieb:


> @Andal und @Georg Baumann: Ich stimme euch Beiden voll zu. Es ist definitiv eine perfekte "Zwischengröße". Wichtig ist ja auch, das die Barsche, egal wie groß sie sind, auf den Köder reagieren. Und das tun sie. Pro Wurf diverse "Anfasser". Gestern habe ich aber auch beim Spinnfischen beobachtet, dass den Biestern teilweise der letzte Kick fehlt um zuzufassen. Konnte es an einer Spundwand gut beobachten. Zum Teil rannten 10 - 15 Fische gleichzeitig dem Köder hinterher und keiner traute sich so richtig. Mal sehen, was heute wird. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, baue ich mein Boot auf und dreh mal ´ne Runde um die Scharfe Lanke.
> LG
> der Kuddel


Es gibt eben Tage, da kannst du den "besten Gummi der Welt" fischen und dabei einen Wolf kassieren. Da wollen sie echte Würmer und nichts anderes. Aber das ist ja das Schöne am Fischen, dass es eben keinen Automatismus bei den herzhaften Bissen gibt.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (23. Mai 2020)

Na geht doch...
Boot war zwar nicht und damit auch Belly nicht, aber bei dem Wetter konnte ich einfach nicht zuhause bleiben.
... und ich wurde belohnt. Es sind zwar nicht die ganz großen Kirschen, aber immerhin die ersten drei (einen konnte ich nicht aufnehmen...) Barsche mit dem Testköder.
Vielleicht lag es am Wetter - vielleicht an mir - egal nun habe ich den Beweis, das er fängt. In knapp über einer Stunde drei Stück ist o.k. und die ganzen Bisse der Kleinen nicht mitgezählt...
Demnächst versuche ich auch mal Drop-Shot.
Hätte ich mal gestern auch 7 Gramm benutzt 6 und 8 ging ja nicht, aber 7 hat heute gut funktioniert.
...und ja, meine Hände sind naß...







	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,  
hier ein kleine Update von Sonntag.
Sonntagmorgen 6Uhr, ich komme am Bootsverleih an muss feststellen,  das alle Boote schon draußen sind.
3 Angler pumpen Ihre Bellys auf und 4 weitere
Schrauben Ihre Echolote auf die SOTs und bringen
die Ruten an.
Einige Ufer Angler hatten Ihre Plätze, bereits für den anstehenden Ansitz eingenommen,  ein paar auf Friedfisch, andere auf Raubfisch.
Also was mache ich bei diesem riesigen Angebot an Ködern ?
Fahre nach Hause und lege mich wieder hin.
Es gelingt mir sogar, wieder einzuschlafen. 
TOP.
Zum Abend dann, beginnen meine Füsse und Hände wieder an zu zucken,  also ab in die Wildnis,
zurück zum See.
Da liegt er , meine heimliche Liebe, der mich wie magisch, immer wieder anlockt und in seinen Bann zieht.
DER ANGELSEE.
Endlich alleine und all die Schönwetterangler, sind samt Ihrer Ausrüstung,  warscheinlich, wieder an heimischen Herd, zurück gekehrt. 
Leichter Regen setzt ein, der langsam stärker wird.
So jetzt kann der Tanz beginnen und wie von selbst,  fast wie einprogramiert, Schraube ich meinen Lieblings Gummifisch an den Snap und noch bevor ich den ersten Wurf mache, denke ich an den neuen bARSCHWACKLER(die Ähnlichkeit mit dem BisswundeR ist rein zufällig), also Köderwechsel.
Erster Wurf, mit der neuen Rute,Rolle,Schnur und Gummi, fühlt sich gut an, fliegt weit.
Kurze Absinkphase, dann starte ich den Wackler vom Grund und lasse in, auf und ab tanzen.
Da.
Ein kleines Rucken
und schon wieder, ein kleines Zuppeln, ich denke das ist Kraut.
TOCK.
Anschlag.
Erster Barsch ca. 30cm(Erster Barsch 2020).
Sehr geil. M E G 
Traumstart.
Im Anschluss verpasse ich noch einige zaghafte Anfasser und kann auch keinen weiteren Fisch auf die Schuppen legen.
Überhaupt nicht schlimm, zehrte ich doch noch,
 von der Euphorie und dem Glücksgefühl des anfänglichen Barsches.
Ruten und Köderwechsel.
Das BisswundeR muss ran, wobei ich ,den Drang, meinen gewohnten Köder zu verwenden,  unterdrücken musste. 
Die ersten 3 Würfe nix.
Ich spüre beim Einkurbeln, das langsame aber stetige Wanken,des Köders unter Wasser.
Dann Einschlag, 1Meter vor meinen Füssen.
Die Übertragung der Rute, zuckt wie ein Blitz durch meinen Unterarm, der wie mit Reizstrom, in die Höhe schießt und den Anhieb setzt.
SITZ.
Der Fisch hängt.
Hecht, wasn geiles Gefühl.
Schnell keschern, Haken raus, Foto gemacht, dankeschön, tschüss. 
Stehe da im Regen und Regentropfen, laufen über meine Brillengläser, als wären es Freudentränen.
Toller Angelabend.
2 Stunden geangelt, 2 Fische gefangen,  mit 2 neun Ködern.
Glückselig packte ich mein Gerödel zusammen und fahre,  wie benommen,  nach Hause. 
Anbei nochn paar Bilder.
Ich wünsche Euch allen,  genauso schöne und aufregende Angeltage.

FETTES PETRI


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2020)

Tach auch,
für alle die, die sich jetzt fragen,  was MEG ist,
das Wort sollte MEGA heißen. 
Verfickte Autokorrektur!!!!
Aba da isch ein koräkter Tüp binn,  lihfer isch dat A hihrmid nach.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Juni 2020)

Gestern war ich nochmal mit dem Bisswunder draußen.
Ich wollte ja eigentlich die Floßen abmachen und den Bleikopf ändern, habs dann zum Glück aber gelassen, dafür gab es noch einen Zusatzdrilling mit dazu.
Dieser Angstdrilling hat mir gestern einen sehr guten Fang bereitet.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner hatte @Seele bei der Gestaltung des Prototypen schon mal etwas von Wels angedeutet, auf diesen Gedanken war ich eigentlich auch da die Schwanzschaufel durch die Größe sehr viel Druck im Wasser produziert.







Den Gummi selber fehlt nichts außer die Bissspuren von den letzten Hechten sind noch zu sehen. Der Stinger hat gerade so noch gehalten, da muss ich noch etwas ändern. Die Augen vom Bisswunder sind ebenfalls noch beide vorhanden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. Juni 2020)

@Georg Baumann 
Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten über neue Farben und den Start des Verkaufs ?
Irgendwie ist es sehr ruhig um die beiden Köder geworden.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

...von den kleinen "Zigarr'nstumpen" habe ich noch 2. Die anderen hat die "Große Hure Rhein" schon als Obolus einbehalten.


----------



## rippi (25. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann
> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten über neue Farben und den Start des Verkaufs ?
> Irgendwie ist es sehr ruhig um die beiden Köder geworden.


Es finden noch Verhandlungen zu Namensrechten bzgl. eines "rippi"-Aufdrucks statt.


----------



## BastE (25. Juni 2020)

Bei mir geht es nächste Woche wieder mit den Ködern ans Wasser, freu mich schon drauf,  zuletzt war zu viel anderes zu tun.
Mal schauen ob meine beiden verbliebenen BisswundeR da was an Land befördern. Die anderen Köder hab ich leider versenkt 
Geht machmal flott so eine Köderkiste zu leeren


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin, 
war gestern an der Erft, in Grevenbrouch unterwegs und hatte Null Kontakt, weder auf den Barschzappler noch auf das BisswundeR.
Vorgestern an der Swalm, sehr schön aber wie ausgestorben.
An meinem Hausgewässer,  hatte ich die Fänge ja bereits gepostet aber die Hecht,Barsche und Zander, haben so auf die Fresse bekommen, der See ist im Moment wie vernagelt. 
Vom Bootsverleih weiss ich  das er an Wochenenden biss zu 50Boote verleiht und wenn mann mal hochrechnet, kommt man locker auf 100 Angler.
Werde kommende Woche mal an den Rhein fahren und berichten.

Fettes Petri


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, die Köder gehen Mitte September in den Verkauf. Ich warte auf die Farben. Wegen Corona war das alles etwas chaotisch. Auf eine Abstimmung der Farben werden wir wohl leider verzichten müssen, dauert alles zu lange sonst. Die wären in normalen Zeiten schon vor 6 Wochen da gewesen ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Juni 2020)

Heute möchte auch ich mich zu den ködern äußern. 
Leider war durch Corona das Angeln für mich erst spät möglich. Als ich dann endlich los legen konnte, gingen die Köder ins Wasser. Und was soll ich sagen? 11 Biss aufs Bisswunder zu 0 Bissen auf andere Köder waren sehr deutlich. Leider war mir an dem Tag dennoch kein Fang vergönnt  Ich kam leider nur drei mal ans Wasser, bis mich eine Augeninfektion für mehr als 2 Monate ausser Gefecht genommen hat. Die zwei weiteren Tage brachten weiterhin viele Bisse und auch zwei schöne Hechte. Einen aufs Bisswunder und einen auf den Barschgummi. Ich bin sehr zu Frieden mit dem Bisswunder, nur etwas kleinere Modelle würde ich mir wünschen. Ich bin weiterhin davon überzeugt das die Köder superfängig sind und werde sie weiterhin (hoffentlich in Zukunft, etwas kleiner) nutzen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin, 
war gestern Abend,  in der Dämmerung nochmal los, um die Barsche zu ärgern.
Dabei konnte ich so einige überlisten.
Auf das BisswundeR, hatte ich sage und schreibe null Komma null Bisse, also mal nen kleinen ran.
auf den Barschzappler hatte ich dann nen schönen Hecht(geschätzte 85cm), aber keinen Barsch.
Also nochmal Köderwechsel und mit meiner Geheimwaffe ( den Easy Shiner in 8cm)gingen dann auch die Barsch.
Die Frequenz war gut, die Grösse der Fische, zwischen 20-25cm, nicht groß haben aber richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Zum krönenden Abschluss,  kam dann auf dem Barschzappler nochn 65er Zander, sehr spitz gebissen.
Hatte dann Fisch gerade im Kescher, da kam mir der Zappler schon entgegen. 
Mal wieder ein schöner Abend. 

Fettes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Juni 2020)

Hier noch den Hecht schnell nachgeliefert.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. Juni 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> bis mich eine Augeninfektion für mehr als 2 Monate ausser Gefecht genommen hat.


Hoffe, Dir geht's wieder besser. Das hört sich heftig an!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. Juni 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Heute möchte auch ich mich zu den ködern äußern.
> Leider war durch Corona das Angeln für mich erst spät möglich. Als ich dann endlich los legen konnte, gingen die Köder ins Wasser. Und was soll ich sagen? 11 Biss aufs Bisswunder zu 0 Bissen auf andere Köder waren sehr deutlich. Leider war mir an dem Tag dennoch kein Fang vergönnt  Ich kam leider nur drei mal ans Wasser, bis mich eine Augeninfektion für mehr als 2 Monate ausser Gefecht genommen hat. Die zwei weiteren Tage brachten weiterhin viele Bisse und auch zwei schöne Hechte. Einen aufs Bisswunder und einen auf den Barschgummi. Ich bin sehr zu Frieden mit dem Bisswunder, nur etwas kleinere Modelle würde ich mir wünschen. Ich bin weiterhin davon überzeugt das die Köder superfängig sind und werde sie weiterhin (hoffentlich in Zukunft, etwas kleiner) nutzen.


Autsch! Dann alles Gute weiterhin und auch viel Erfolg mit den Ködern


----------



## Kuddel1968 (29. Juni 2020)

Hmmmm, bei mir geht auf Gummi momentan gar nichts. Nur Hartbaits gehen so einigermaßen. Aber 50% meiner Angelzeit gebe ich den beiden Testgeräten immer. Mal sehen, wenn ich mein neues Belly habe komme ich an andere Stellen, dann muss was gehen...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hoffe, Dir geht's wieder besser. Das hört sich heftig an!


Besser ist es schon aber bei weitem noch nicht bei 100% 
Aber leider bin ich das seit Jahren gewohnt.
Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Operation :-(


----------



## keilerkopf (30. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich "schulde" ja auch noch einen Testbericht vom Wasser als Zwischenstand.  

Vom Laufverhalten etc. sehen die Köder top aus.
Wurfeigenschaften auch top.

Persönliche Schattenseite:

Hier bei uns bzw. mir konnte ich auf die Gummis bisher tatsächlich Nullkommanix zum Anbiss überreden.

Habe den Kleinen bisher am Kanal gefischt und auch immer im Wechsel mit anderen Ködern. Folgende Erfahrungen:
1. Es gab Feierabendrunden, wo gar nix gebissen hat
2. Es gab Tage, an denen die Bisse eher auf kleinere Köder kamen (ggf. hatten sich die Fische auf kleine Grundeln eingeschossen?)

Den Großen habe ich bisher an Baggerseen gefischt überm Kraut. Habe als Vergleichsköder einen flach laufenden Jerk genommen und beide mit der gleichen Menge an Würfen an den Stellen gefischt. Die unregelmäßigere Laufbahn des Jerk hat die Hechte etwas mehr gereizt.

Da der Köder bei vielen anderen viele Fische fängt, werde ich meine Strategie wohl nochmal überdenken müssen. ;-)

ggf ergibt sich schon heute abends die Chance auf Fangbilder


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Jerk- und Gummitage gibt. Mal mögen die Hechte das eine, mal das andere lieber. Einfach weiterfischen, die Dinger fangen zu 100 Prozent ihre Fische ;-)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juli 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ERKLÄRUNG: *User, die sich bei der Entwicklung besonders eingebracht haben*, haben von mir schon letzte Woche Köder ohne Bewerbung geschickt bekommen.



Ja klar, wurde bei der Findung bezüglich meiner Vorschläge mehrfach positiv erwähnt.
Aber zu den Usern welche sich bei der Entwicklung besonders *eingebracht haben*, gehöre ich nicht.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Jetzt sind leider auch die letzten Barschköder ergebnislos im Rhein versenkt. Nichts desto Trotz halte ich sie, was den Lauf und die allgemeine Stabilität angeht, für gelungene Gummiköder. Über gewisse Schwächen habe ich ja schon geschrieben.

Nun geht es mit dem BisswundeR weiter, der ja durchaus noch zanderiges Format vorweist...!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend eine schöne Beobachtung gemacht.
Beim einholen im momentan klaren Wasser schwammen hinter dem Bisswunder immer mal wider Lauben hinterher. Der große Gummi wirkt auf sie wohl wie ein Schwarmfisch. Nach einigerzeit ist dann auch mal ein Schied am Bisswunder vorbei geschossen und in die Lauben rein. Mit Fischen war sonst nichts los.

Aktuell ist das Bisswunder mit einen Jig in Fischkopfform in 10g am 5/0 und Stinger montiert, wie ich finde die aktuell beste Montage. 
Der Lauf schwankt nicht mehr ganz so in der Strömung.


----------



## ollidi (12. Juli 2020)

Heute Mittag war ich dann auch mal an unserem Vereinsteich und habe dem BisswundeR den Gummischwanz langgezogen.

So richtig viel versprochen habe ich mir bei dem Sonnenschein, der Uhrzeit und der Wärme nicht. Aber ich dachte mir, daß man ja mal den Lauf mit verschiedenen Gewichten und mit oder ohne Angstdrilling testen kann. 
Am Wasser angekommen, die Rute und das BisswundeR mit Angstdrilling zusammengeknöpert.
Wo soll ich jetzt anfangen? Im flachen oder im etwas tieferen Wasser. Ich habe mich dann für eine kleine Sandbank entschieden, welche von ca. einem Meter auf ca. 7 Meter abfällt.
Schwung geholt und den Gummi fliegen lassen. Fliegt echt sauber mit 10 Gramm das Ding.    Schön auf 7 Meter absacken lassen, Gundkontakt hergestellt und dann wollte ich einkurbeln. War aber nix mit einkurbeln. Es hat sofort gerummst. Wie jetzt? In der prallen Mittagssonne beim ersten Wurf Fisch? Das habe ich ja noch nie erlebt.
Aber es war wirklich so. Kein Riesenhecht, aber schon ein guter Fisch, der am Angstdrilling hängengeblieben ist.





Ok. Das war wohl ein Zufall.
Dem war aber nicht so. Ich habe noch verschiedene Stellen abgeklopft und tatsächlich noch einen Hecht gefangen.

Bilder sagen aber mehr als Worte.  




















Mich hat das BisswundeR heute innerhalb einer Stunde Angelzeit absolut überzeugt und ich bin mal gespannt, wie er sich in der Hechtsaison im Herbst schlägt. 

Und noch zwei Bilder vom Teich.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Juli 2020)

War mal wieder los und konnte ein paar Räuber rauskitzeln.
Auf die großen Schlappen gab es keine Reaktionen
Also mußte es der Zappelphillip mal wieder richten.
Die Jäger haben ihr Fressverhalten offensichtlich auf die kleinen eingeschossen. 
Und Motoroil scheint auf jeden Fall,  eine der besseren Farben zu sein, bekomme darauf fast immer Reaktionen. 
Bin sehr auf die neuen Farben gespannt.
Aber hier erstmal ein paar Pics.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Juli 2020)

Petri, @Angelmann67  Die Fische haben auf den Wackelarsch gebissen? Wieviele Hechte hält der Köder denn aus?


----------



## ralle (16. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, das ich auch mal unseren AB Köder testen sollte !!
Feine Fische !


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Georg,
Also ich finde das der Zappelphillip die Hechte besser abkann, als die Barsche.
Die Barsche sind da viel Radiator und durch den kleineren Jigkopf, kommt das Gummi, beim Hecht kaum mit den Zähnen in Berührung. 
Auch im Vergleich zum Easy-Shiner(mein bisheriger Barschkönig) ist die Haltbarkeit, viel viel besser, aber die Aktion des Köders geht auf Grund der Rillen nicht verloren, was dem Zappler ja dieses nervöse Zappeln verleiht.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Juli 2020)

Die Barsche sind natürlich rabiater. 
Verfickte Autokorrektur.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Hab Heute ca. 1,5h den Zappelphillip durch den Verreinsweiher geleiert.
Ein Hecht konnte ich gleich beim 3. Wurf erwischen.
Er hatte 44cm und wurde gleich wieder entlassen(ohne Foto).
Barsch wollte keiner drauf gehen.
Obwohl wir mit anderen Ködern Barsche gefangen haben.
Heute gingen bunte farbige Köder besser.
Aber er fängt,  vor allem Hecht. 







Das Hechtlein hat dem Köder ganz schön zugesetzt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Juli 2020)

Petri Forelle,
war auch mal wieder unterwegs.
Meine Frau glaubt schon, ich hätte da was am laufen, weil ich so oft angeln bin.
Aber nun zum Ergebnis.
Hängengeblieben ist ein kleiner Hecht(ca. 50cm) aber leider auf den Easy Shiner 3,5 inch electric chicken( Augenzwinkern an Georg Baumann),TopFarbe und
In den Abendstunden, ein 70+ Zander, auf den bArschzappler.
Präsentiert am Offset Haken(Flachgewässer, max 2m tief),extrem langsam geführt, mit leichten Schlägen, der Rutenspitze, dem Köder ein paar Zuckungen verliehen.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Die großen Köder werden momentan verschmäht. 

An Alle, ein fettes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. August 2020)

Geile Scheisse Alta !
Bin für heute morgen um 5 Uhr mit nem Kumpel,
aufm Boot verabredet und denke, gehste mal den Abend davor mal antesten .
Und was schraub ich an mein Stahlvorfach ?
Den bArschzappler, am 5gr. Jig.
Nichts geht, also Köderwechsel.
Der Easy Shiner 3,5 in electric checken solls richten.
Nix .
Erstmal ne kleine Pause gemacht.
Ich sag noch zu meinem Sohn, der ein bisschen auf Aal geangelt hat,
"vielleicht ist da grad keiner unterwegs"
Nach einer halben Stunde,  Köderwechsel.
Das BisswundeR.
Einfach mal was anderes. 
Bäämmmm.
83cm massiver Stachelritter.
Ich kann meinen Augen nicht trauen und mein Sohn kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu. 
Wasn Fisch.
Nach dem Klopper brauch ich heute morgen garnicht mehr raus,angeln, das ist zwar zu toppen aber sehr unwahrscheinlich .
Ich fahre natürlich trotzdem mit dem Kumpel aus,
Vielleicht fange ich ja nen 1,20m Hecht( kleiner Scherz)


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. August 2020)

Unglaublich. 
ELECTRIC CHICKEN !!!!!!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. August 2020)

@Angelmann67 Der Wahnsinn - sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Fettes Petri. Ja, das BisswundeR ist n krasses Teil. Hat mir schon viele schöne Hechte gebracht. DAss er auch auf Zander funktioniert, überrascht nicht. Nochmal Petri, ich freu mich für Dich!


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. September 2020)

Moin moin zusammen, 
habe die Board Gummies jetzt bei Angelplatz.de gesichtet.
Die Farben finde ich klasse, nur den Preis den die aufrufen, finde ich unverschämt.
Der Wackelarsch kostet reduziert 6,95(UVP7,95€)
haltet euch fest, für 4 Stck.
Da bekomme ich meine EasyShiner, die doppelte Menge für. Das heißt,  die Kosten die Hälfte. 
Schade, das gibt es gute Alternativen .

Fettes Petri


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

Alter was bitte?!
9,95€ für das „Bisswunder“? 

Nix für ungut, aber mehr als 5€ geht für das Teil nicht klar.
Ich habe durch aus hochpreisige Gummiköder in meinen tackleboxen.
Aber 10€ für 16cm?!
Denkt nochmal drüber nach würd ich sagen... =)


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Sind wohl 2 Stück drin, nech?


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

Oh, glatt das kleingedruckte überlesen... 
Wie unangenehm... =)
Dann hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. September 2020)

Auf der Seite von Quantum findet ihr die unterschiedlichen Versionen vom Bisswunder und Wackelarsch.

Bisswunder
http://quantumfishing.eu/de/shop//lures/bisswunder-3349001-de

Wackelarsch
http://quantumfishing.eu/de/shop/lures/wackelarsch-3352004-de

Was die Farben betrifft sollte für viele auch was dabei sein.

@Georg Baumann @Rebecca Hoffmann @AB-Team
Danke nochmal das wir bei diesem Projekt mit dabei sein durften.


----------



## ae71 (1. Oktober 2020)

Die sind im Augenblick nicht Lieferbar.
Ich finde die Preise schon sehr teuer. Ganz ehrlich, ihr habt da euch beteiligt und getestet, denke es wurde nicht kommuniziert das sie teurer sind als Keitech.
Und solche Preise sind schon heftig, geh davon aus das es nicht ein Umweltschonendes Gummimaterial ist.
Also ich hätte sie gern mal ausprobiert, aber zu den Preisen, nicht.


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2020)

ae71 schrieb:


> Die sind im Augenblick nicht Lieferbar.
> Ich finde die Preise schon sehr teuer. Ganz ehrlich, ihr habt da euch beteiligt und getestet, denke es wurde nicht kommuniziert das sie teurer sind als Keitech.
> Und solche Preise sind schon heftig, geh davon aus das es nicht ein Umweltschonendes Gummimaterial ist.
> Also ich hätte sie gern mal ausprobiert, aber zu den Preisen, nicht.



Steht ja jedem frei die zu kaufen oder nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es jemandem ein Loch in den Geldbeutel reißen würde wenn er die mal testet und für nen Köder 5 Euro zahlt. Wer natürlich nur auf Geiz ist Geil aus ist, der muss halt beim Kopyto im 50er Pack bleiben.
Ich kann aber aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, die Köder laufen echt erste Sahne und auch Qualitativ ist das ne andere Liga als das Billigpreissegment. Außerdem hatte doch das ganze Forum einen heiden Spaß dabei. Wann der Artikel wieder Lieferbar ist, da kann dir sicher @Christian.Siegler oder @Elmar Elfers was dazu sagen. 
Ihr unterschätzt immer welche Kosten hinter einen Köder stehen, auch bei den Großen. Gerade Teamangler kosten auch ihr Geld und ihr wollt ja auch über Social Media unterhalten werden sonst würdet ihr ja nicht liken.


Umsonst gibt's heutzutage nur den Tod und selbst der kostet das Leben...


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Steht ja jedem frei die zu kaufen oder nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es jemandem ein Loch in den Geldbeutel reißen würde wenn er die mal testet und für nen Köder 5 Euro zahlt. Wer natürlich nur auf Geiz ist Geil aus ist, der muss halt beim Kopyto im 50er Pack bleiben.
> Ich kann aber aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, die Köder laufen echt erste Sahne und auch Qualitativ ist das ne andere Liga als das Billigpreissegment. Außerdem hatte doch das ganze Forum einen heiden Spaß dabei. Wann der Artikel wieder Lieferbar ist, da kann dir sicher @Christian.Siegler oder @Elmar Elfers was dazu sagen.
> Ihr unterschätzt immer welche Kosten hinter einen Köder stehen, auch bei den Großen. Gerade Teamangler kosten auch ihr Geld und ihr wollt ja auch über Social Media unterhalten werden sonst würdet ihr ja nicht liken.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber was für eine merkwürdige Logik ist das denn bitte ?
Ich hab mir das angeschaut,und der Preis ist in meinen Augen geradezu unverschämt 
So wie der Kram hier beworben wurde,müssen die Hersteller auch mit dem Feedback leben.
Sowas würde ich niemals mit nem Cent supporten,und ich hoffe inständig, dass die meisten Angler das ebenso sehen,und zu anderen,bewährten Ködern greifen.
Gerade bei einem "Jubiläumsköder" ,hätte man mal auf den maximalen Gewinn verzichten,und den Leuten ein gutes P/L Produkt präsentieren können.
Aber da ticken die Leitung des AB und auch Quantum wohl anders...schade und traurig imho 


PS: Relax,Reins,FoxRage,Keitech + a lot more...alles qualitativ hochwertiger als dieser Kram,und Du willst was erzählen von wegen diese Dinger können da mithalten,just lol


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2020)

Mir will diese Pfennigfuchserei irgendwie nicht einleuchten. Auf der einen Seite werden schachtelwiese Wobbler, für über 20,- € pro Stück ans Wasser geschleppt, oder sich in Ausgaben für Ruten und Rollen überboten, nur die teuersten Schnüre für "gut" befunden und dann wird geknickert.

Angeln ist mindestens ein Hobby, oft viel mehr und das kostet halt Geld. Jammert ein Stipper, weil so ein Stock problemlos über ein Monatsgehalt kosten kann, oder der Fliegenfischer, weil gute Hahnenbälge auch gut kosten? Nur wenn die Methode an sich immer preiswerter ausfällt, wird die "Geiz ist geil" - Mentalität immer übermächtiger. 

Btw... von uns allen verzichtet ja auch keiner freiwillig auf nur einen Cent pro Monat, nur weil es "edler" aussieht, oder!?


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Oktober 2020)

Sorry @Andal  aber da kann ich Dir Null folgen...Also weil Du kein Pfennigfuchser bist,kauftst Du überteurte Produkte  ? 
Ich unterstütze sowas zunindest nicht,und ich finde da muss man als potentieller Konsument auch das negative Feedback da lassen !
Ich bleibe dabei,für das Geld bzw günstiger ,gibt es top Köder die sich auf der ganzen Welt bewährt haben.
Ich sehe daher keinen Grund sowas zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich kaufe das, was mir zusagt und was ich mir leisten kann. Wenn das dann auch noch das tut, was ich mir einbilde, habe ich den Mehrwert. Ganz einfach und das muss auch keinem zum Vorbild dienen.


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Sorry aber was für eine merkwürdige Logik ist das denn bitte ?
> Ich hab mir das angeschaut,und der Preis ist in meinen Augen geradezu unverschämt
> So wie der Kram hier beworben wurde,müssen die Hersteller auch mit dem Feedback leben.
> Sowas würde ich niemals mit nem Cent supporten,und ich hoffe inständig, dass die meisten Angler das ebenso sehen,und zu anderen,bewährten Ködern greifen.
> ...


Alles gut, müssen ja nicht immer alle der gleichen Meinung sein und wenn du das nicht zahlen willst, dann musst du das auch nicht. Es ist jeden selber überlassen welchen Köder er kauft und welchen nicht. 

Man sollte dankbar sein einen Hersteller zu finden der einem so etwas ermöglicht. Frag doch mal z.B. Bentley ob die das auch machen und dann günstiger sind, ich denke wir wären bereit für das nächste Projekt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Oktober 2020)

Bentley und Quantum,is klar....
Da bleibt wohl nur ein Fazit, different strokes for different folks...

Edit: Wahrscheinlich ist Berkley gemeint gewesen.Trotzdem kein Argument in meinen Augen.Nur mal als Bspl.,ein Nachbarforum hat ja beispielsweise spezielle Farben in Kooperation mit Keitech,und da ergibt sich für den Käufer kein Mehrpreis im Vergleich zu den regulären Produkten.Das alleine ist ein Beispiel,dass es definitiv möglich ist anders zu kalkulieren und Partner zu finden.


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Frag doch mal z.B. Bentley ob die das auch machen und dann günstiger sind, ich denke wir wären bereit für das nächste Projekt.


Bentley ganz sicher nicht. Die sind eher für flotte und exclusive Kraftfahrzeuge bekannt.


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bentley ganz sicher nicht.


Warum nicht? Dann kommt der Köder im Einzelpreis n Hunni.  2 Jahre Wartezeit. Es gibt nur 150 Exemplare weltweit.
Einmal am Rhein. Köder wech


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Dann kommt der Köder im Einzelpreis n Hunni.  2 Jahre Wartezeit. Es gibt nur 150 Exemplare weltweit.
> Einmal am Rhein. Köder wech


Die wären sicher auch ruck zuck verkauft - für so gut wie alles gibt es einen Markt.


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2020)

Sorry, mein Fehler, Finger kaputt und der drückt nicht so wie er soll  . Dennoch bleibt das Statement, dass man froh sein muss jemand zu finden der so etwas durch zieht.
Zumal ne Farbe ein ganz anderer Aufwand ist als einen komplett neuen Köder - sogar mit Flossen - raus zu bringen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Oktober 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Nur mal als Bspl.,ein Nachbarforum hat ja beispielsweise spezielle Farben in Kooperation mit Keitech,und da ergibt sich für den Käufer kein Mehrpreis im Vergleich zu den regulären Produkten.


Kannst du nicht vergleichen. Alleine die Entwicklung neuer Köder von der Idee bis zum Produkt kostet eben deutlich mehr, als eine neue Farbe. Das müsste dir aber klar sein, wenn du dich hier schon so „wissend“ positionierst...


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht vergleichen. Alleine die Entwicklung neuer Köder von der Idee bis zum Produkt kostet eben deutlich mehr, als eine neue Farbe. Das müsste dir aber klar sein, wenn du dich hier schon so „wissend“ positionierst...



Das ist mir auch klar  Ich positioniere mich meiner Meinung nach nicht wissend,sondern eher fair wenn Du mich fragst.
Aber was auch jedem klar sein sollte,die machen das nicht aus Fun,sondern aus finanziellen Interessen.
Und Ich finde wenn man etwas als "Jubiläumsköder" präsentiert,kann man in dem Bereich vielleicht mal zurück stecken,und dem Kunden einen anderen Preis ermöglichen.
So ist für mich die Schlussfolgerung,Quantum hat da wohl nicht wirklich ein Herz für die Community,und rechnet eiskalt ab


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Oktober 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar  Ich positioniere mich meiner Meinung nach nicht wissend,sondern eher fair wenn Du mich fragst.
> Aber was auch jedem klar sein sollte,die machen das nicht aus Fun,sondern aus finanziellen Interessen.
> Und Ich finde wenn man etwas als "Jubiläumsköder" präsentiert,kann man in dem Bereich vielleicht mal zurück stecken,und dem Kunden einen anderen Preis ermöglichen.
> So ist für mich die Schlussfolgerung,Quantum hat da wohl nicht wirklich ein Herz für die Community,und rechnet eiskalt ab


Im Grunde genommen gibst du dir selber die Antwort:


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Aber was auch jedem klar sein sollte,die machen das nicht aus Fun,sondern aus finanziellen Interessen.


Punkt. Es wird wohl eine ganz normale Preiskalkulation dahinter stecken. Wie gesagt, hier haben Boardies die Köder selbst entwickelt - das ist keine Stangenware sondern was Besonderes! 
Ich zumindest finde es echt gut, das dieses Projekt wirklich geklappt hat und eine Firma es bis zum fertigen Produkt durchgezogen hat. 
Wer die Teile nicht kaufen mag, weil er Billigeres gewohnt ist, biddeschön... Einfach gehen lassen. Aber die Aktion schlecht reden und wegen 2-3 Euro hier so ne Stimmung machen ist irgendwie daneben. Man muss ja nicht zig Packungen bestellen. Aber so ein paar individuelle AB-Köder sind schon cool. Scheiss auf die drei Euro...
Aber ist ne Ansichtssache. Billiger geht halt immer, aber eben nicht mit diesem Background.


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> hier so ne Stimmung machen ist irgendwie daneben.


Naja. Ich finde @Captain_H00k macht hier keine Stimmung, sonder gibt halt sein doch noch relativ sachliches Feedback. 
Ist doch ok.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Bezogen auf den Wackelarsch:
Da hab ich schon schäbigere Gummis zum Stückpreis von 2€ gekauft. 
Da leg ich gern 30 Cent drauf fürs Stück. 
Zumal die echt gut fangen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Naja. Ich finde @Captain_H00k macht hier keine Stimmung, sonder gibt halt sein doch noch relativ sachliches Feedback.
> Ist doch ok.



Really? Seh ich anders...Nicht einmal gefischt! Und dann das:



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich niemals mit nem Cent supporten,und ich hoffe inständig, dass die meisten Angler das ebenso sehen,und zu anderen,bewährten Ködern greifen.





Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Aber da ticken die Leitung des AB und auch Quantum wohl anders...schade und traurig imho





Captain_H00k schrieb:


> alles qualitativ hochwertiger als dieser Kram,und Du willst was erzählen von wegen diese Dinger können da mithalten,just lol



Aber okay, vielleicht hab ich ein anderes Verständnis von einem sachlichen Feedback.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Oktober 2020)

Haben wir scheinbar definitiv @Christian.Siegler ,was ja auch nicht schlimm ist wenn Du mich fragst.
Dieser thread dient ja auch dem Feedback der Community,und das habe ich ehrlich und ohne eine Intention gepostet 
Würde euch das so auch alles ins Gesicht sagen,falls ihr mich face2face fragen würdet.
Ich ziehe mich aber jetzt hier aus dem thread zurück,und wünsche euch und den Käufern weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Ködern.


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2020)

Man muss sich auch nur mal das BisswundeR genau anschauen. Hier dürften die Kosten für den Formenbau und das Dekor deutlich höher liegen, als bei der üblichen Massenware.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Oktober 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Haben wir scheinbar definitiv @Christian.Siegler ,was ja auch nicht schlimm ist wenn Du mich fragst.
> Dieser thread dient ja auch dem Feedback der Community,und das habe ich ehrlich und ohne eine Intention gepostet
> Würde euch das so auch alles ins Gesicht sagen,falls ihr mich face2face fragen würdet.
> Ich ziehe mich aber jetzt hier aus dem thread zurück,und wünsche euch und den Käufern weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Ködern.



Kritik und Feedback sind absolut in Ordnung, solange sie fair sind!
Kritik an der Qualität eines Produkts (wie sie von dir kam) ohne es je in der Hand gehabt zu haben ist, naja, eigentlich nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Oktober 2020)

Fern ab der Diskussion über den Preis und den eigentlichen Köder:

@Christian.Siegler 
Könntet ihr evtl mal erfragen ab wann und wo die Jubiläumsköder angeboten werden.
Es hilft uns ja nichts wenn wir super Köder entwickelt haben und sie dieses Jahr nicht mehr Fischen können. 
Meinen letzten Testköder hüte ich aktuell noch wie nen Schatz und würde mir gerne noch welche auf Vorrat holen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Oktober 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Fern ab der Diskussion über den Preis und den eigentlichen Köder:
> 
> @Christian.Siegler
> Könntet ihr evtl mal erfragen ab wann und wo die Jubiläumsköder angeboten werden.
> ...


Da sind wir im ständigen Kontakt mit Zebco. Leider gibt es aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie Lieferschwierigkeiten, an denen wir nix ändern können. Da jetzt ein Lieferdatum zu nennen, welches wir dann doch nicht halten können, macht keinen Sinn. Wir warten auch sehnsüchtig, müssen uns aber wohl noch gedulden. Umso schöner wird’s, die Teile dann endlich in den Händen zu halten. Ich habe ja auch nur die Testmuster und Farben und freu mich schon auf die neuen Designs...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Da sind wir im ständigen Kontakt mit Zebco. Leider gibt es aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie Lieferschwierigkeiten, an denen wir nix ändern können. Da jetzt ein Lieferdatum zu nennen, welches wir dann doch nicht halten können, macht keinen Sinn. Wir warten auch sehnsüchtig, müssen uns aber wohl noch gedulden. Umso schöner wird’s, die Teile dann endlich in den Händen zu halten. Ich habe ja auch nur die Testmuster und Farben und freu mich schon auf die neuen Designs...



Danke für die Antwort.
Ich freue mich ebenso auf die neuen Farben wobei Plötzi immer noch Topp ist.
Kann man dann davon ausgehen das sie auch im AB-Shop angeboten werden ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Oktober 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Kann man dann davon ausgehen das sie auch im AB-Shop angeboten werden ?


Im AB-Shop wird’s die nicht geben. Da gibt es nur Merchandising wie Klamotten oder Tassen etc.


----------



## Orothred (2. Oktober 2020)

Habe zum Glück noch alle Testköder, da ich nun doch nicht sooo der regelmäßige Raubfischer bin  Hübsch sind sie ja auf jeden Fall.

Werde die Tage den Wackelarsch mal an meiner neuen Dropshot-Rute testen, denke, da macht er auch gut was her.

Zur aktuellen Aufregung hier: Über welche Preise sprechen wir denn überhaupt? Konnte auf der ein paar Seiten weiter vorne verlinkten Seite keine finden....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Oktober 2020)

BisswundeR kostet im 2er PAck 9,95
Wackelarsch im 4er Pack 7,95

Dazu muss noch erwähnt werden, das dass die UVP (unverbindlichen Preisempfehlungen) des Herstellers sind. Zu welchen Preisen die dann im Einzelhandel sind, hängt vom Einzelhändler ab.

Hier mal der Link zur Katalogseite von Zebco:








						2021 Quantum Fishing Katalog deutsch
					

Read 2021 Quantum Fishing Katalog deutsch by zebco-europe-OFFICIAL on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




					issuu.com
				



Dort auf Seite 90/91

Undhier mal ein Screenshot, auf dem man nochmal die anderen Farben sieht


----------



## Orothred (2. Oktober 2020)

Danke dir.

Sind natürlich wirklich stolze Preise, aber die Köder sind tatsächlich sehr hochwertig. Zum "rumhaten" gibts da keinen Anlass meiner Meinung nach.....


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. Oktober 2020)

Der Angelplatz hat den Wackelarsch mit 6.95 gelistet... Es ist ja auch immer eine Frage mit was man vergleicht. Ein Päckchen fish Arrow bist du mit 12€ dabei. Mit Quantum wurde meiner Meinung nach ein toller Partner gefunden, der durchaus im Bereich Gummifische für Qualität steht, da ich noch nicht das Vergnügen hatte einen der Prototypen zu begrabbeln, kann ich es allerdings nicht beurteilen. 
Das schöne an unserem Hobby ist doch, dass es für jeden Geldbeutel fängige Köder gibt...
So kann jeder entscheiden,was er investieren möchte. 

@ anglerboard Team: tolles Projekt, mit tollem Partner

Habt ein fischreiches Wochenende


----------



## Spaßfischer (22. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Forelle74 (13. November 2020)

Der Wackelarsch ist wieder verfügbar


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch nur mal das BisswundeR genau anschauen. Hier dürften die Kosten für den Formenbau und das Dekor deutlich höher liegen, als bei der üblichen Massenware.



Wenn man solche Beiträge hier liest, könnte man denken, so eine Form herzustellen geht ins unermessliche. Hier wird beim *Hersteller* doch nicht bei Null begonnen. Die Maschinerie ist vorhanden und die benötigten Materialien müssen auch nicht erst neu erfunden werden. 

Mit der Bezeichnung Massenware wird ungerechterweise leider auch gute Ware oft negativ dargestellt. Denn auch Massenware kann von guter Qualität sein. Letztendlich ist es doch so, dass in der Regel über die Masse die Gewinnmarge gesteigert wird. 

Dies hätte ich mir auch als Ziel für einen Jubiläumsköder gewünscht. 
Denn eigentlich dachte ich, es sollen Köder für die große Allgemeinheit werden. Eben mit dem Ziel, durch Preisleistung und Fängigkeit sich einen Namen zu machen um dann  durch die Decke zu gehen. 

Leider wird aber teurer = (besser) / *ich* kann es mir leisten, immer mehr gelebt.


----------



## popdasei (25. November 2020)

moin,ich würde die neuen köder gerne testen.angelgebiete : ostsee uns nord-ostsee-kanal, sowie grössere seen in schleswig-holstein.
DANKE und TIGHT LINES


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. November 2020)

popdasei schrieb:


> moin,ich würde die neuen köder gerne testen.angelgebiete : ostsee uns nord-ostsee-kanal, sowie grössere seen in schleswig-holstein.
> DANKE und TIGHT LINES



*Moin*, dann solltest Du Dir welche kaufen, wenn sie dann mal wieder lieferbar sind.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Mai 2021)

So hier mal eine kleine Übersicht was sich beim Bisswunder "Plötzi" gegenüber dem Prototypen verändert hat:






Oben das Muster unten die fertigen Bisswunder.
Die Verpackung ist sehr schön gestaltet worden mit dem Logo des Boards und den Hinweis "Designed by Boadies". Auf der Rückseite wurde noch auf 20 Jahre Anglerboard hingewiesen.






Oben Muster, Mitte und unten jeweils die fertigen Bisswunder.
Schön zu sehen die unterschiedliche Farbgebung.






Am Schwanz wurde noch das Logo des AB mit angebracht.






Der Schriftzug "Bisswunder" fand auf einer Seite noch seinen Platz.






Beide nochmal von oben.

Das Bisswunder hat sich im Vergleich zum Test nur geringfügig geändert, das AB-Logo und der Schriftzug Bisswunder wurden ergänzt.
Die Qualität vom Gummifisch ist weiterhin schön fest und widerstandsfähig was eine längere Lebensdauer entspricht.
Einzige Änderung was sicherlich der Produktion geschuldet ist sind die nicht immer gleichen Farbmuster, so sind bei einigen mehr dunklerer Gummi vergossen worden wie bei anderen. Es fällt aber nicht groß ins Gewicht da man so auch individuelle Köder hat. Was mir dennoch auffiehl, das beim Prototpyen der Rücken mehr leuchtet wie bei den fertigen Ködern. Der Leuchtpunkt ist zwar da jedoch ist der Unterschied an der UV-Lampe nicht ganz zu unterschätzen.

Der Preis für das 16cm Bisswunder liegt bei 8,95 - 10,95€ für 2 Stück. Ob dieser jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Die Qualität dieses Gummifisches würde ich schon als sehr gut bezeichnen was meiner Meinung den Preis rechtfertigt. Von der Modelpalette her wurden noch einige andere Farben ergänzt. Für mich hat sich das Bisswunder seit dem Test letztes Jahr schon bewährt und er wird einen Platz in meiner Köderkiste einnehmen.

_Dieser Beitrag soll keine Werbung sein sondern nur aufzeigen was die Unterschiede vom Prototypen zum fertigen Endprodukt sind. _


----------



## BaFO (10. Mai 2021)

Habe die Köder und den thread gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung gehabt... 
Finde die Köder optisch aber sehr gelungen! Erinnert mich stark an einen stichling (Form/Färbung). Allerdings wär ein 16cm Stichling schon ein echter Brocken! 

Die Augen sind wohl die selben wie beim Zeck Finch... Auch ein toller Gufi. 

Auch wenn ich wohl keine davon kaufen werde (habe noch Slottershad-Reserven ), machen die Shads einen guten Eindruck und dürften einige Hechte etc bringen! 
Allen damit Angeln den wünsche ich viel Petri Heil! 
Gruß 
Max


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Mai 2021)

BaFO 

Die Bisswunder sind bei mir ne allternative zum Slottershad bzw zum Relax Jankes. 
Der Gummi ist ungefähr so wie bei den großen Slottershad, die kleineren haben ja ne etwas weichere Mischung.


----------

